# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Abril 2016



## Dan (1 Abr 2016 às 08:32)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2016 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

Inicio de dia fresco, mínima desceu aos *3,1ºC* pouco antes do nascer do sol.

Nevoeiro sobre o Douro, foto tirada esta manhã pelas 7h em Santo Ovídeo






Neste momento céu limpo , estão *4,8ºC* e vento de ENE a *15km/h *


----------



## Snifa (1 Abr 2016 às 08:54)

Bom dia, 

por aqui também início de dia frio com mínima de *3.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 5.5 ºc e alguma neblina.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## cookie (1 Abr 2016 às 14:37)

Por VC a mínima foi de 4graus. Dia agradável de sol e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas (1 Abr 2016 às 14:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Inicio de dia fresco, mínima desceu aos *3,1ºC* pouco antes do nascer do sol.
> 
> ...


Foto muito bem realizada!
Que beleza!


----------



## jonas (1 Abr 2016 às 14:56)

45%de humidade e 16,5 de temperatura
Está algo abáfado o ambiente.


----------



## Paelagius (1 Abr 2016 às 17:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Inicio de dia fresco, mínima desceu aos *3,1ºC* pouco antes do nascer do sol.
> 
> ...



Saí de casa pelas 6 da manhã e não estava nevoeiro sobre a foz do Rio Douro.


----------



## james (1 Abr 2016 às 17:31)

Dia com uma elevada amplitude térmica. 

Tmax: 15 graus 
Tmin. : 1 grau 

Tatual :14 graus 

O céu está a ficar nublado por nebulosidade média / alta.  Hoje, tal como ontem, está um dia algo frio, com um vento frio de Norte.


----------



## cookie (1 Abr 2016 às 19:32)

Por VC dia agradável e final do dia com céu encoberto.


----------



## dopedagain (1 Abr 2016 às 19:49)

cheguei agora da serra amarela,ainda havia neve fresca e bastante gelo o soajo também tinha nas cotas mais altas, entao a manzaneda ao longe nem se fala! estava completamente coberta. na serra amrela Caiam pedaços de gelo enormes das antenas da RTP que tem no topo da montanha até assustava!


Placas de gelo que caiam dos retransmissores da RTP





Bonequinho da Praxe neve fresca de boa qualidade. esta foi tirada com smartphone





Com mais qualidade:
Soajo e Peneda vistas da serra amarela











Manzaneda ao longe


----------



## João Pedro (1 Abr 2016 às 20:45)

Boa noite,

Dia agradável e solarengo pelo Porto. Máxima de 14,3ºC e mínima de 4,9ºC. 10,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## cookie (1 Abr 2016 às 21:14)

dopedagain disse:


> cheguei agora da serra amarela,ainda havia neve fresca e bastante gelo o soajo também tinha nas cotas mais altas, entao a manzaneda ao longe nem se fala! estava completamente coberta. na serra amrela Caiam pedaços de gelo enormes das antenas da RTP que tem no topo da montanha até assustava!
> 
> Estas tem baixa qualidade foram tiradas com o smartphone
> Placas de gelo que caiam dos retransmissores da RTP
> ...


Um breve off topic... para quem não sabe manzaneda é espetacular para BTT e ao final do dia podem sempre ir até à piscina dinâmica com água a 34graus e com hidromassagem, corrente, sauna e jacuzzi. Altamente recomendável apesar de por fora o edifício parecer abandonado obrigatório touca, chinelos e toalha. Preço pack familiar 19€ até às 17:00. Nós éramos 3.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2016 às 22:13)

Boa noite. Isto no radar a aproximar-se da costa norte é chuva? Obrigado! http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2016 às 22:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa noite. Isto no radar a aproximar-se da costa norte é chuva? Obrigado! http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


Sim, é a frente que vai afetar o país no dia de amanhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2016 às 22:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sim, é a frente que vai afetar o país no dia de amanhã.


Obrigado! Não está a vir cedo?


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Abr 2016 às 22:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Obrigado! Não está a vir cedo?


Não, ainda vai demorar umas boas horas a chegar à costa. 
A partir do início da manhã já estará a afetar o Minho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2016 às 22:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não, ainda vai demorar umas boas horas a chegar à costa.
> A partir do início da manhã já estará a afetar o Minho.


Obrigado! Como estes eventos ás vezes se adiantam e outras se atrasam...


----------



## james (1 Abr 2016 às 23:36)

A noite já comeca a ficar fria... 

Tatual: 5 graus


----------



## james (2 Abr 2016 às 03:19)

Muita nebulosidade a aparecer por SE. 

A noite segue fria, com Tatual: 4 graus 

O mar está a ficar agitado, já é bem audível o barulho da rebentação.


----------



## cookie (2 Abr 2016 às 08:49)

Por VC 7graus e céu encoberto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2016 às 12:21)

Boas,

Mínima foi de *5ºC*. Agora o céu encontra-se nublado, sigo com  *11,8ºC*.

Vento de Sul / SSW tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade, sopra a *23km/h*.
Imagem satélite das 11:45h. Nova frente fria a aproximar-se, olhando para o radar no Minho já chove 






Atrás vem a frente oclusa que deverá trazer células fortes, existe a possibilidade de ocorrer aguaceiros de granizo e trovoada, isto no amanhã.


----------



## jonas (2 Abr 2016 às 13:55)

Por paredes estão 16 graus e 59% de humidade


----------



## james (2 Abr 2016 às 15:01)

Muita chuva e vento por aqui! 

Tatual: 11 graus


----------



## james (2 Abr 2016 às 15:27)

Cai granizo!

A temperatura caiu repentinamente para os 9 graus, o ar é gélido.

Tarde de temporal!


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2016 às 15:55)

Chuva fraca puxada a vento Sigo com *11,3ºC* e vento de SSW a *29km/h*, rajada máxima de *64km*/*h*

Satélite , o radar de Arouca está off


----------



## dopedagain (2 Abr 2016 às 16:04)

Chuva forte e persistente  em Ponte de Lima, Pela temperatura que está já deve estar a nevar acima dos 1200/1300 metros na zona a continuar assim teremos um dos maiores nevões deste ano certamente.


----------



## james (2 Abr 2016 às 16:14)

dopedagain disse:


> Chuva forte e persistente  em Ponte de Lima, Pela temperatura que está já deve estar a nevar acima dos 1200/1300 metros na zona a continuar assim teremos um dos maiores nevões deste ano certamente.



3 dias a nevar acima dos 1100 m, com sorte teremos grandes acumulações. E, para já, os modelos prometem cotas ainda mais baixas para  o próximo fim de semana...  

Já ouvi várias vezes por aqui que este é o último nevão , mas eles teimam em continuar... 


EDIT: cai novamente granizo por aqui.


----------



## james (2 Abr 2016 às 16:27)

Dilúvio!


----------



## dopedagain (2 Abr 2016 às 16:29)

james disse:


> 3 dias a nevar acima dos 1100 m, com sorte teremos grandes acumulações. E, para já, os modelos prometem cotas ainda mais baixas para  o próximo fim de semana...
> 
> Já ouvi várias vezes por aqui que este é o último nevão , mas eles teimam em continuar...
> 
> ...


Sem dúvida. Para já o maior foi o de final de Fevereiro um nevão de respeito já. Mas com a quantidade de precipitação que está prevista para estes próximos dias não em admira nada que este seja maior com acumulações facilmente de 50 centímetros ou mais. Vou começar a preparar o trenó para terça feira...


----------



## james (2 Abr 2016 às 16:44)

Continua a chover torrencialmente, até faz fumo... E puxada a fortíssimas rajadas de vento!

Grande enxurrada que já vai por aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2016 às 16:50)

Vento cada vez mais forte, média de 32km/h SSW. Chove bem 

Rain Alarm


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Abr 2016 às 16:51)

Começa  agora a chover por aqui


----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2016 às 17:10)

Boas,

A chover bem agora pelo Porto. 1,52 mm acumulados. 12,1ºC.


----------



## smpereira (2 Abr 2016 às 17:41)

Começa a chover e  começa logo a cair bem,  muita chuva,  andava a aguentar se bem  durante a tarde


----------



## qwerl (2 Abr 2016 às 18:08)

Boas
Após uma pausa de uma semana, regresso com mais chuva, após uma semana bem regada
Há cerca de 15 minutos que chove forte e certinha, acompanhada de algum vento, após algumas ameaças durante a tarde


----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2016 às 18:09)

Chove bem!  3,3 mm acumulados. 11,7ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2016 às 18:10)

Chove com grande intensidade, *3mm* acumulados


----------



## jonas (2 Abr 2016 às 18:15)

Por aqui chuva fraca a moderada, com 13 graus


----------



## qwerl (2 Abr 2016 às 18:57)

Por aqui o 1ª Round deste evento já passou, choveu bastante, moderada a forte, na última hora, mas já parou, o céu já está mais claro, mas o vento mantém-se com rajadas fortes. Cá aguardo pela próxima frente, que promete chegar hoje à noite


----------



## ampa62 (2 Abr 2016 às 19:03)

Boa tarde. Aqui por Covas uma tarde chuvosa. Até ao momento 13.7 mm acumulados.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2016 às 19:09)

Tempo começa a clarear, acumulado está nos *5,3mm* 

Vento moderado a forte , rajada de *71km/h  de Sul *há minutos.
Frente oclusa em aproximação


----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2016 às 19:28)

Vim agora de Matosinhos e junto ao mar o sol já tentava espreitar. 4,57 mm acumulados e 11,9ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Abr 2016 às 20:02)

Vai chovendo com intensidade por aqui!


----------



## qwerl (2 Abr 2016 às 20:27)

Enquanto não chega a próxima frente, de registar alguns aguaceiros e o vento que continua a soprar com intensidade. Não chove agora.


----------



## james (2 Abr 2016 às 20:34)

Mas o melhor parece ser para amanhã à noite. 

Se bem que hoje já está a ser bastante bom.


----------



## Iceberg (2 Abr 2016 às 21:45)

Depois de uma tarde chuvosa por Braga, agora tudo mais calmo, à espera de mais atividade amanhã ou ainda esta madrugada.


----------



## dopedagain (2 Abr 2016 às 22:14)

james disse:


> Mas o melhor parece ser para amanhã à noite.
> 
> Se bem que hoje já está a ser bastante bom.


Pelo que sei já nevou em Montalegre a cota de 1400 metros ao fim da tarde, agora já deve ter descido!


----------



## cookie (2 Abr 2016 às 22:16)

Ao final da manhã o cenário em Gaia (A1) era este.






De momento a reportar da zona da serra da estrela (mas a aproximadamente 700 m altitude). Acham que para aqui vai haver alguma animação?


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Abr 2016 às 22:44)

Que grande carga de água!!


----------



## guimeixen (2 Abr 2016 às 22:45)

Chuva torrencial!


----------



## cookie (2 Abr 2016 às 22:55)

Fotos? Vídeos? Onde estou não se passa nadaaaaa


----------



## Iceberg (2 Abr 2016 às 23:00)

cookie disse:


> Ao final da manhã o cenário em Gaia (A1) era este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amanhã, acima dos 1.200 metros, deve nevar na tua zona.


----------



## Iceberg (2 Abr 2016 às 23:00)

Recomeçou a chover em Braga.


----------



## ampa62 (2 Abr 2016 às 23:03)

Por aqui depois de um fim de tarde mais calmo, aguaceiros e chuva fraca
 Acumulados 19 mm.


----------



## cookie (2 Abr 2016 às 23:17)

Iceberg disse:


> Amanhã, acima dos 1.200 metros, deve nevar na tua zona.


Obrigada!!!
 espero que sim!!


----------



## qwerl (2 Abr 2016 às 23:20)

Chuva fraca por aqui, por vezes um pouco mais intensa,
Vento acalmou, já está mais fraco.


----------



## Paelagius (3 Abr 2016 às 03:44)

Boa noite,

O vento tem variado de intensidade ao longo da noite.

Entretanto, no distrito de Viana


----------



## Paelagius (3 Abr 2016 às 09:06)

Começou agora a chover com bastante intensidade


----------



## ampa62 (3 Abr 2016 às 10:07)

Mais uma noite de chuva e agora mesmo chove com bastante intensidade. 20.1 mm até ao momento.


----------



## jonas (3 Abr 2016 às 10:13)

Chove bem!


----------



## james (3 Abr 2016 às 12:29)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui, Períodos de céu muito nublado. 

Aguaceiros ( que foram fortes durante a madrugada) 

Vento moderado, por vezes forte. 

Tatual: 9 graus centígrados


----------



## João Pedro (3 Abr 2016 às 12:49)

Boa tarde,
Trovoada agora mesmo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Abr 2016 às 12:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Trovoada agora mesmo!



Ouvi dois trovões 

Muito escuro para o W / WNW


----------



## João Pedro (3 Abr 2016 às 12:54)

Ui! Forte agora!


----------



## João Pedro (3 Abr 2016 às 12:55)

Outro! Fortíssimo, a passarada até se manifestou! 
Edit: granizada!


----------



## Paelagius (3 Abr 2016 às 12:56)

Relâmpago


----------



## João Pedro (3 Abr 2016 às 12:59)

Que chuvada!


----------



## Nando Costa (3 Abr 2016 às 13:01)

Trovoada por aqui. Está muito escuro.


----------



## ampa62 (3 Abr 2016 às 13:01)

Por aqui mais sossegado. Algum vento e sol à espreita.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Abr 2016 às 13:02)

Paelagius disse:


> Relâmpago


----------



## João Pedro (3 Abr 2016 às 13:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ouvi dois trovões
> 
> Muito escuro para o W / WNW


Foram seis quase de seguida:




Mais um agora mesmo.


----------



## dopedagain (3 Abr 2016 às 13:06)

Serra Amarela, Soajo e Peneda, já estao todas brancas novamente!


----------



## João Pedro (3 Abr 2016 às 13:08)

Chove intensamente. 6,6 mm acumulados, os últimos 3 em cinco minutos apenas. Está frio; 8,7ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Abr 2016 às 13:12)

Webcam de Espinho


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Abr 2016 às 13:15)

Rain Alarm


----------



## qwerl (3 Abr 2016 às 13:19)

Boas

A noite foi de aguaceiros.
Já não chove há algum tempo, e agora é o vento a marcar presença, com rajadas fortes


----------



## jonas (3 Abr 2016 às 13:39)

Já cá chegou, chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Abr 2016 às 14:22)

Há pouco num aguaceiro mais forte caiu granizo, levo *4,3mm* acumulados 
Está fresco *8,8ºC* e vento *24km/h* de WSW


----------



## james (3 Abr 2016 às 14:32)

Chove forte agora!


----------



## dopedagain (3 Abr 2016 às 14:57)

Chove forte em Ponte de Lima, Temperatura a descer 3.5º em meia hora..


----------



## Paelagius (3 Abr 2016 às 15:10)

1h19


----------



## qwerl (3 Abr 2016 às 15:32)

Chuva fraca com pingas grossas há cerca de 15 minutos...


----------



## james (3 Abr 2016 às 16:23)

Cai mais um aguaceiro forte!


----------



## dopedagain (3 Abr 2016 às 16:48)

james disse:


> Cai mais um aguaceiro forte!


Já chegou aqui


----------



## qwerl (3 Abr 2016 às 19:01)

Há pouco choveu moderado durante cerca de meia hora, mas já parou
Céu encoberto e o vento é fraco


----------



## james (3 Abr 2016 às 20:36)

Por aqui, após um dia com aguaceiros e vento fortes,  o céu ficou agora encoberto, muito carregado que está a ficar, com circulação de SO. 

Os modelos estão a prever uma intensificação da chuva, do vento e do cape a partir da próxima madrugada. 
Vamos ver o que que vai dar...


----------



## Intruso (3 Abr 2016 às 21:14)

Alguém me sabe dizer se nevou no Marão?


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 21:20)

Intruso disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se nevou no Marão?


Nevou. Deve estar com uma bela camada depois da chuva de hoje.


----------



## qwerl (3 Abr 2016 às 21:39)

Chuva fraca por vezes  moderada por aqui há cerca de duas horas.11°C


----------



## dopedagain (3 Abr 2016 às 21:51)

Intruso disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se nevou no Marão?


 De certeza, e amanha neva mais,,  hoje acima dos 1100 metros havia neve aqui no minho. lá de certeza que também.


----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2016 às 21:53)

Intruso disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se nevou no Marão?



Passei por lá vindo de Mogadouro hoje  pelas 18:30h e ( pelo menos até essa hora )  nem ponta de neve.

Na zona do IP4 (Pousada) o carro marcou 3.5ºc e com chuva, a zona mais alta das antenas não era visível devido à nebulosidade, mas até uma boa altitude  nada de neve na Serra, aliás nem no Marão, nem Alvão, nem na Serra de Bornes.

Toda a viagem de regresso ao Porto foi feita sim com muita chuva em forma de aguaceiros por vezes fortes e de granizo.

Por aqui no Porto sigo agora com 9.5 ºc e *13.8 mm* acumulados, chove fraco neste momento


----------



## dopedagain (3 Abr 2016 às 22:21)

Snifa disse:


> Passei por lá vindo de Mogadouro hoje  pelas 18:30h e ( pelo menos até essa hora )  nem ponta de neve.
> 
> Na zona do IP4 (Pousada) o carro marcou 3.5ºc e com chuva, a zona mais alta das antenas não era visível devido à nebulosidade, mas até uma boa altitude  nada de neve na Serra, aliás nem no Marão, nem Alvão, nem na Serra de Bornes.
> 
> ...



Estranho aqui a Serra amarela é mais baixa que o Marão ( somente 60 metros ) e tinha... a que altitude estiveste ?


----------



## Intruso (3 Abr 2016 às 22:24)

Snifa disse:


> Passei por lá vindo de Mogadouro hoje  pelas 18:30h e ( pelo menos até essa hora )  nem ponta de neve.
> 
> Na zona do IP4 (Pousada) o carro marcou 3.5ºc e com chuva, a zona mais alta das antenas não era visível devido à nebulosidade, mas até uma boa altitude  nada de neve na Serra, aliás nem no Marão, nem Alvão, nem na Serra de Bornes.
> 
> ...


Obrigado. Fazia intenção de dar lá um salto com o miúdo fazer mais umas brincadeiras na neve como fiz em Fevereiro. Vi umas fotos no facebook associadas à serra em que tinha neve. Agora não sei se terá ou não.
Se alguém souber e me puder ajudar agradeço.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 22:31)

Intruso disse:


> Obrigado. Fazia intenção de dar lá um salto com o miúdo fazer mais umas brincadeiras na neve como fiz em Fevereiro. Vi umas fotos no facebook associadas à serra em que tinha neve. Agora não sei se terá ou não.
> Se alguém souber e me puder ajudar agradeço.


No topo do Marão quase de certeza que há neve. Não sei se arriscarias ir lá. As condições poderão não ser as melhores (vento, gelo etc...)


----------



## dopedagain (3 Abr 2016 às 22:34)

Intruso disse:


> Obrigado. Fazia intenção de dar lá um salto com o miúdo fazer mais umas brincadeiras na neve como fiz em Fevereiro. Vi umas fotos no facebook associadas à serra em que tinha neve. Agora não sei se terá ou não.
> Se alguém souber e me puder ajudar agradeço.



marão tinha neve hoje.  fotos de hoje, 

ps: não são minhas.


----------



## Intruso (3 Abr 2016 às 22:46)

Foram exactamente essas que eu vi.
Se calhar vou arriscar, pode ser que tenha sorte e que esta noite neve imenso!


----------



## james (3 Abr 2016 às 23:09)

Intruso disse:


> Foram exactamente essas que eu vi.
> Se calhar vou arriscar, pode ser que tenha sorte e que esta noite neve imenso!




Há um caminho que sobe até ao topo do Marão, mas é em terra e com percurso sinuoso. Mas deve ir ter a zonas com neve, com certeza.
Já fiz uma vez esse caminho, mas foi no verão, nesta altura não arriscaria.
Mas, se os modelos continuarem na ideia que têm persistindo, no próximo fim de semana é capaz de haver neve em zonas mais acessíveis.


----------



## Intruso (3 Abr 2016 às 23:28)

james disse:


> Há um caminho que sobe até ao topo do Marão, mas é em terra e com percurso sinuoso. Mas deve ir ter a zonas com neve, com certeza.
> Já fiz uma vez esse caminho, mas foi no verão, nesta altura não arriscaria.
> Mas, se os modelos continuarem na ideia que têm persistindo, no próximo fim de semana é capaz de haver neve em zonas mais acessíveis.


Eu estive lá quando nevou em Fevereiro. No alto da Sra da Serra do Marão. Na altura não consegui lá chegar de automóvel devido à acumulação de neve. Certamente que me vai acontecer o mesmo na Terça.
Se calhar aceito é a proposta e vou antes na semana que vem. O meu "medo" é que não neve.


----------



## Snifa (3 Abr 2016 às 23:40)

Acho muito estranho essas fotos serem de hoje...não havia neve  nenhuma nem na pousada nem mais acima, nem sequer  restos de neve.Mesmo na zona mais alta  não tinha nada,só não se viam eu diria os últimos 200 metros do topo da serra. Essas fotos a serem verdadeiras e de hoje só se tiverem sido tiradas mesmo no ponto mais alto da serra que não estava visível.


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Abr 2016 às 23:41)

Boa noite 



james disse:


> Há um caminho que sobe até ao topo do Marão, mas é em terra e com percurso sinuoso.


O acesso ao alto do Marão (Senhora da Serra) é todo ele alcatroado e em razoável estado a partir da antiga N15 - em princípio qualquer veículo consegue fazer.
O que muitas das vezes tem de ter em conta é a probabilidade elevada de encontrar ventos fortes e nevoeiro cerrado, o que juntamente com o frio torna aquele lugar muito desagradável.
Fiz há uns tempos uma caminhada desde a Pousada até muito perto da Senhora da Serra; até meio caminho (trilhos) tive condições agradáveis, mas a partir dos 1100 mts aquilo estava bem agreste, muito diferente do que supunha - muito vento, chuva na horizontal, frio qb.
---

Ontem e hoje tivemos períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes moderados.
Ontem o *acumulado* foi de *14,7 mm* e *hoje* vai nos *15,7 mm*.
Neste momento a chuva é fraca, persistente, num ambiente húmido e fresco e com visibilidade um pouco diminuída pela chuva "miúda".
O vento sopra fraco.

*Tenham todos uma excelente semana*


----------



## james (4 Abr 2016 às 00:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> 
> O acesso ao alto do Marão (Senhora da Serra) é todo ele alcatroado e em razoável estado a partir da antiga N15 - em princípio qualquer veículo consegue fazer.
> ...




Ah, bom, eu também já passei por aí à já uns bons anos atrás, em 2008.

A não ser que tenha ido por outro caminho, já não me recordo muito bem.


----------



## james (4 Abr 2016 às 00:45)

Chove fraco/ moderado, mas persistente.

Tatual: 9 graus


----------



## Intruso (4 Abr 2016 às 01:00)

Snifa disse:


> Acho muito estranho essas fotos serem de hoje...não havia neve  nenhuma nem na pousada nem mais acima, nem sequer  restos de neve.Mesmo na zona mais alta  não tinha nada,só não se viam eu diria os últimos 200 metros do topo da serra. Essas fotos a serem verdadeiras e de hoje só se tiverem sido tiradas mesmo no ponto mais alto da serra que não estava visível.


Se fores ao _facebook_ e meteres na "_pesquisa_ " Serra do Marão aparece-te lá isso. Por acaso também andaram hoje por lá uma equipa de bombeiros a dar apoios a um trail que postaram fotos da neve,

EDIT: As fotos são do caminho que dá para a Senhora da Serra.


----------



## dopedagain (4 Abr 2016 às 01:29)

Intruso disse:


> Se fores ao _facebook_ e meteres na "_pesquisa_ " Serra do Marão aparece-te lá isso. Por acaso também andaram hoje por lá uma equipa de bombeiros a dar apoios a um trail que postaram fotos da neve,
> 
> EDIT: As fotos são do caminho que dá para a Senhora da Serra.


Não querendo contrariar ninguém também acredito que sejam de hoje, a serra amarela como já mencionei praticamente com a mesma altitude que o Marão tinha uma boa acumulação de manha, e é uma serra historicamente não das melhores para reter neve.


----------



## james (4 Abr 2016 às 07:13)

Bom dia, 

Início de semana com períodos de chuva. 

Tatual: 9 graus centígrados 

Boa semana a  toda a gente.


----------



## james (4 Abr 2016 às 09:05)

Chove com grande intensidade!


----------



## jonas (4 Abr 2016 às 09:38)

Chove bem por aqui!


----------



## james (4 Abr 2016 às 10:13)

Chove torrencialmente! ￼￼ 

Dia de muita chuva, chove sem parar desde as 8 da noite de ontem. A partir das 8.00 de hoje, a chuva tornou - se bastante forte!

Tatual: 8 graus


----------



## jonas (4 Abr 2016 às 11:06)

Esta a chover bastante, e o vento esta moderado.
T atual: 11.8 graus


----------



## Iceberg (4 Abr 2016 às 11:07)

A chuva tem caído certinha por terras do Minho, embora agora com menor intensidade.

Está tempo frio. 

Parece uma Primavera das antigas, sem dorsais africanas e calores antecipados…


----------



## jonas (4 Abr 2016 às 11:18)

Que diluvio!

Que grande chuvada!


----------



## cookie (4 Abr 2016 às 12:04)

Em VC o dia amanheceu chuvoso mas na realidade chuva fraca que foi aumentando de intensidade. Agora voltou a abrandar mas tivemos períodos de chuva intensa. De momento 13 graus.


----------



## dopedagain (4 Abr 2016 às 12:17)

8mm em 1h em Ponte de Lima, choveu sem parar! vai acalmar agora um bocado parece me as ultimas deste evento, já aparecem algumas abertas, acho que não via o azul do céu desde sexta feira...


----------



## james (4 Abr 2016 às 12:19)

E chove, chove copiosamente , já lá vão 16 horas a chover sem parar. 

Está fresco também,  Tatual: 10 graus


----------



## dopedagain (4 Abr 2016 às 12:30)

james disse:


> E chove, chove copiosamente , já lá vão 16 horas a chover sem parar.
> 
> Está fresco também,  Tatual: 10 graus



Já está a dar as últimas, Agora isto para o próximo fim de semana está a ficar lindo. com cotas de neve extremamente baixas. mas que rica entrada oldschool de primavera. Amanha imagino como esteja o Pico da Nevosa e o Planalto dos Carris


----------



## james (4 Abr 2016 às 12:34)

dopedagain disse:


> Espero
> 
> 
> Já está a dar as últimas, Agora isto para o próximo fim de semana está a ficar lindo. com cotas de neve extremamente baixas. mas que rica entrada oldschool de primavera. Amanha imagino como esteja o Pico da Nevosa e o Planalto dos Carris




Ainda vamos ter algum vento hoje também. 

Mas para o final da semana, está a compor - se um cenário muitíssimo interessante, sim.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Abr 2016 às 12:47)

Choveu bem mas agora já se vê o céu.
Foto tirada à pouco;




Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Outra tirada agora:



Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (4 Abr 2016 às 13:03)

Vèem-se várias mammatus. Daqui a pouco ponho fotos.


----------



## jonas (4 Abr 2016 às 13:06)

Chove cospiosamente desde as 7h


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2016 às 13:07)

Boas, 

por aqui tem sido uma manhã de chuva de gotas grossas e frias por vezes forte , acumulados *20.8 mm* até ao momento. 

Agora já sem chuva e com grandes abertas a Oeste.

Está fresco com 9.8 ºc actuais.

Abril segue com *45,8 mm* acumulados


----------



## cookie (4 Abr 2016 às 14:07)

Fotos de há momentos


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2016 às 14:47)

Boas,
Aguaceiro moderado neste momento, acumulado está nos *13mm*.* *

Sigo com *10,8ºC* e WNW a *23km/h*

Foto que tirei pelas 13:30h, perto do Hospital de Gaia


----------



## cookie (4 Abr 2016 às 15:06)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> Aguaceiro moderado neste momento, acumulado está nos *13mm*.* *
> 
> Sigo com *10,8ºC* e WNW a *23km/h*
> ...


Nice!


----------



## cookie (4 Abr 2016 às 17:55)

13 graus um vento gélido e nuvens a nordeste


----------



## qwerl (4 Abr 2016 às 18:27)

Boas

A noite e manhã foram marcadas pela presença constante da chuva, ora fraca ora moderada, mas sempre certinha, acompanhada por pouco vento.
Entre as 12h e as 12h30 caiu um aguaceiro muito forte.
O acumulado em Ovar é de *18,9mm*
O resto do dia foi marcado por sol, alguma nebulosidade e vento moderado, por vezes mais forte.


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2016 às 19:03)

Por aqui o acumulado ainda subiu aos *21.4 mm* fruto de um aguaceiro durante a tarde 

Neste momento 11.8 ºc e vento moderado de NW/NNW.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Abr 2016 às 21:28)

As mammatus de hoje de manhã e também uma foto do fim de tarde.




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Mammatus Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2016 às 22:18)

guimeixen disse:


> As mammatus de hoje de manhã e também uma foto do fim de tarde.


 Fotos brutais !! Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Abr 2016 às 00:21)

Boa noite. 

Por cá tivemos bons aguaceiros nesta 2ª feira muito bem regada - o *acumulado* foi de *41,1 mm*.
O abril, mal nascido, já providenciou 72,6 mm de precipitação nesta Chã de Ferreira. Mais 50 mm e chego aos 2000 mm neste ano hidrológico.
Não dei conta de trovoada mas as células eram interessantes. Como estive a trabalhar de manhã não consegui observar melhor o que se passava.
Neste momento temos boas abertas, algum vento de ONO\NNO que aumenta a sensação de frio.

*Tatual: 8,7ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## dopedagain (5 Abr 2016 às 07:53)

Bom dia 5.9º Em Ponte de Lima, Céu nublado. Vamos rumo ao pico da nevosa hoje, logo reporto desde lá.


----------



## cookie (5 Abr 2016 às 20:26)

Dia de sol com vento frio bastante desagradável.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2016 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *7,1ºC* . Agora com *8,7ºC* e vento de Leste a *14km/h
*
Foto tirada em Santo Ovídeo ao nascer do sol,  nevoeiro presente na parte oriental do Douro:
*



*


----------



## guimeixen (6 Abr 2016 às 11:12)

Céu com uma ou outra nuvem agora mas que começou com bastantes. Ainda deu para ver umas bonitas irisações

Deixo algumas fotos:



Cloud Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cloud Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cloud Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Cloud Irisation by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## jonas (6 Abr 2016 às 14:05)

Boa tarde, 
Temperatura a subir já com 21.2 graus
É um recorde por cá .
Céu sem uma única nuvem


----------



## jonas (6 Abr 2016 às 16:53)

Estão 20.9 graus
A máxima foi aos 24.5 graus, valor recorde!


----------



## cookie (6 Abr 2016 às 18:45)

Dia verdadeiramente primaveril com temperatura muito agradável. De tarde algum vento mas muito diferente ao dos dias anteriores (em que era gélido).


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2016 às 20:36)

Boa noite, 

dia muito agradável que começou fresco com mínima de *7.7ºc* , a máxima foi primaveril com *17.2 ºc*.

Neste momento 13.6 ºc , vento fraco de NW e 84 % de HR.

Hoje de manhã bem cedo, bonitos tons ao nascer do sol, foto que fiz aqui de minha casa:


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2016 às 20:49)

Boa noite,

Dia cheio de sol hoje com uma máxima de 16,8ºC. A mínima chegou aos 8,1ºC.
Confirmo o bonito amanhecer, também lhe fiz umas .


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2016 às 23:28)

Boa noite,

Dia de céu limpo, a máxima subiu, foi aos *16,7ºC* por volta das 17h.

Sigo com *13,4ºC* e brisa de *NNE* . Invasão de Cirrus ao final da tarde


----------



## João Pedro (6 Abr 2016 às 23:37)

Boas,

Algumas fotos do bonito amanhecer de hoje:



Sunrise. Porto, 06-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 06-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 06-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 06-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## jonas (7 Abr 2016 às 08:01)

Bom dia, 
Mais um dia de sol, estao 9.5 graus e ceu limpo


----------



## jonas (7 Abr 2016 às 14:11)

Está muito
Já com 24.3 graus, já está quase no recorde!
Céu limpinho


----------



## cookie (7 Abr 2016 às 15:03)

Hoje dia menos agradável com mais vento e mais frio.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (7 Abr 2016 às 16:07)

Por aqui, o céu está pouco nublado. 

Tatual:  16 graus centígrados


----------



## jonas (7 Abr 2016 às 16:12)

Boa tarde, a máxima ficou-se pelos 25.1 graus
Sigo ainda com 22.9 graus


----------



## qwerl (7 Abr 2016 às 19:36)

Boas

Dia de céu pouco nublado e forte nortada.
Neste momento o céu está nublado por nuvens altas e o vento sopra moderado a forte, obviamente mais intenso quanto mais próximo do mar.


----------



## Snifa (7 Abr 2016 às 20:36)

Boa noite, 

dia agradável com alguma nebulosidade alta, mínima de *8.9 ºc* e máxima de *18.3 ºc *

Neste momento 12.6 ºc ,vento NW 22 Km/h e 77 % de HR.

Aspecto do pôr do sol de hoje visto aqui de minha casa, boas tonalidades causadas pela nebulosidade alta e distante:


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Abr 2016 às 23:21)

Boa noite,

Por aqui a mínima foi de *9,6ºC* não desceu mais devido ao vento.

Durante a tarde a nortada estava forte junto  à costa, notava-se que o mar estava picado. Máxima chegou aos de *17,5ºC*

Agora sigo com *10,6ºC* / *65%* de Humidade e vento moderado de Norte. Ao final da tarde as nuvens proporcionaram um bonito poente:


----------



## guimeixen (8 Abr 2016 às 11:02)

Bom dia,

Céu muito nublado por cirrus e estão 11,4ºC. À pouco via-se um halo e agora vêem-se várias nuvens lenticulares por baixo dos cirrus. Mais logo coloco umas fotos.


----------



## jonas (8 Abr 2016 às 13:21)

Boa tarde,
Vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.
Dia mais fresco do que ontem
Estão 15.9 graus
Algumas nuvens altas,  de resto o céu está limpo.


----------



## rozzo (8 Abr 2016 às 14:35)

jonas disse:


> Boa tarde, a máxima ficou-se pelos 25.1 graus
> Sigo ainda com 22.9 graus



Bom, agora já me parece pertinente fazer a pergunta do dia 1 de Abril, sem o perigo do dia das mentiras....


----------



## cookie (8 Abr 2016 às 15:50)

Por VC dia nebulado com algumas abertas e algum vento. De momento 15 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Abr 2016 às 23:34)

Boas,

Mínima de *6,2ºC* . A noite segue calma com céu limpo, registo *9,3ºC* e vento fraco de Norte .

Foto tirada com telemóvel esta manhã pelas 7h :


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2016 às 09:20)

Bom dia,

chove bem e certinho 

9.7 ºc actuais.

*2 mm *acumulados.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Abr 2016 às 09:37)

Bom dia,

Chuva fraca, por vezes moderada, pelo Porto. 1,52 mm acumulados. 9,9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2016 às 10:25)

A chuva continua a cair certinha, *5 mm* acumulados 
*
50.8 mm* este mês 

Mais fresco com 9.4 ºc actuais.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Abr 2016 às 10:40)

Há pouco começou a clarear mas já voltou a fechar. 3,3 mm acumulados.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Abr 2016 às 13:57)

Duas fotos de ontem. Quando ainda se via as nuvens lenticulares aproximava-se uma aberta e pensei que ia dar para ver melhor as nuvens mas acabaram por se desfazer quando o céu limpou um pouco.




Lenticular Clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sun Halo by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## jonas (9 Abr 2016 às 14:48)

Bom dia, de manha choveu, agora esta com abertas!
Estao 12 graus!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Abr 2016 às 17:57)

Boa tarde,

Muito sol pelo Porto com algumas nuvens dispersas. Junto ao mar já se vê bastante mais nebulosidade. 12,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2016 às 20:40)

Boas, 

por aqui chuva apenas de manhã, durante a tarde grandes abertas e muito sol, o acumulado ficou nos *5 mm*.

Neste momento céu encoberto, 10.1 ºc, vento WSW 27 Km/h , humidade 84%,  pressão 1012.3 hpa  em queda.

Foto que fiz ao fim do dia de hoje, vista para Oeste aqui de minha casa, com alguns raios de sol  filtrados pelas nuvens  visíveis sobre o mar ao longe:


----------



## qwerl (9 Abr 2016 às 20:43)

Boas

O dia iniciou-se com períodos de chuva fraca, rapidamente deram lugar ao sol.
Mais para a noite o céu voltou a cobrir, como prenúncio da chuva que aí vem. A temperatura situa-se nos 12ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2016 às 00:42)

Boa noite.

Por cá a manhã de sábado presenteou-nos com chuva fraca e um acumulado de 2,0 mm.
A tarde esteve agradável, principalmente quando o vento acalmou.
Pela noite a capa de nuvens voltou a fechar-se, o céu encoberto trouxe orvalho\chuva miudinha intermitente.
Após as 00h começou a chover fraco, e há cerca de 10 minutos aumentou de intensidade. Levo já 1 mm de acumulado.
Nota para a sensação de tempo fresco...

*Tatual: 8,1ºC
Hr: 84%
*​Nota: neste mês de abril a *Tmáx* foi de *20,1ºC* no *dia 7*.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Abr 2016 às 01:28)

Cai auga moderada


----------



## smpereira (10 Abr 2016 às 07:39)

Chove forte,  vai se ouvindo a chuva ao longo da madurgada mas tem vindo a aumentar nestas ultimas horas,  com períodos bastante intensos e o vento também se vai ouvindo,  ou seja,  mal abri a janela e já sei,  temporal lá fora


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2016 às 07:44)

Bom dia,

Céu muito nublado e chuva moderada, vou com *7,4mm* acumulados 

Está fresco , estão  *7,8ºC* e o vento sopra de Sul a *34km/h* com rajadas fortes. Pressão a descer *999,21hPa* atuais

Radar , forte linha de instabilidade a aproximar-se do litoral:






Descargas elétricas detectadas pelo Meteomoita


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 07:47)

Bom dia, 

que escuridão para Oeste e SW, vi agora mesmo um clarão e pareceu-me ter ouvido o trovão distante 

O vento assobia nas janelas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2016 às 07:52)

Vi agora mesmo um clarão para Oeste no mar


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 07:52)

Confirmo, ouvem-se bem, está a trovejar


----------



## Intruso (10 Abr 2016 às 07:53)

Bom dia. Manhã chuvosa e com muito vento aqui Maia. 
Também vejo trovoada ao longe.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2016 às 07:55)

Dois roncos, por aqui  

Edit: Mais um


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2016 às 07:59)

Bom dia.

O vento vai soprando de SSO (por vezes de SSE) moderado a forte e com rajadas.
Vai chovendo mas moderadamente.
O acumulado vai nos *6,3 mm*.
A linha no radar é muito interessante...


----------



## Intruso (10 Abr 2016 às 08:01)

Neste momento cai um dilúvio, acompanhado de trovoada!

Edit: Cai granizo de momento


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2016 às 08:06)

Que descarga brutal 

Chuva puxada a vento e granizo a bater nas janelas, que barulho !


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 08:07)

Ainda nao chegou ca... fico a aguardar.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 08:07)

Que tempestade, que diluvio monumental


----------



## smpereira (10 Abr 2016 às 08:13)

Que dilúvio incrível   acompanhado de granizo e fortes rajadas de vento, impressionante a intensidade


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 08:13)

Grande trovoada, e forte queda de granizo, está tudo branco 

Excelente início de evento


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2016 às 08:13)

Descargas


----------



## Vince (10 Abr 2016 às 08:23)

Chuva forte e granizo por aqui também.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2016 às 08:28)

Grande enxurro caiu por aqui há pouco, com algum granizo a acompanhar. 

Pelo que vejo a trovoada não andou muito longe, embora não me tenha apercebido da sua presença, tb com este sono pesado...


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 08:31)

Que chuvada!
meu deus!


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 08:46)

*14.2 mm* acumulados, mas que grande  chuvada/granizada com trovoada, neste momento apenas 6.7ºc 

O Campo de treinos da Constituição está assim cheio de granizo:


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2016 às 08:48)

Acumulado subiu para os *13,7mm*  Intensidade máxima de *114,5 mm/h *às 8*:*07h 

*




*
Rajada máxima de* 75,6km/h
*
A temperatura desceu bastante registo *6ºC* e *96%* de Humidade. Vento mais calmo.
*

*


----------



## qwerl (10 Abr 2016 às 08:50)

Boas
Mas que grande dilúvio se abateu por aqui há pouco,acompanhado de granizo e bastante vento, ate fazia fumo nos telhados.
Neste momento tudo mais calmo, com chuva moderada e certinha e vento fraco


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Abr 2016 às 08:52)

Por cá tambem foi bem violento há uns minutos.


----------



## cookie (10 Abr 2016 às 09:09)

Não me apercebi de nada... Como é possível???

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 09:13)

Video que fiz da aproximação e passagem da linha de instabilidade, não deu para filmar mais pois às tantas já começava a entrar água pela janela aberta 

Ver em HD:


----------



## Paelagius (10 Abr 2016 às 09:41)

Esqueci-me de desligar o auto-focus (que estragou tudo)
O granizo chegou a ter maior dimensão do que aquele que consegui apanhar.


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 10:27)

Chove forte!

 Estao 6 graus e o vento esta fortissimo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2016 às 11:12)

Brutal granizada por aqui. Já não via uma destas há bastante tempo!


----------



## meteoamador (10 Abr 2016 às 11:14)

Boas
Por aqui mais uma chuvada com granizo, pela manhã houve trovoada acompanha por uma enorme chuvada 
Está fresco 7.0ºC atuais.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 11:23)

Agora mesmo, relâmpago sobre o mar a WNW 

Muito escuro.

*16 mm* acumulados


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 11:28)

Ainda nada por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2016 às 11:36)

Há meia hora:


Neste momento aproximam-se mais umas bigornas!


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 11:48)

Mais algum granizo, há uma nuvem de base escura a SW daqui  que tem uma forma estranha na base, parece ter rotação..


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2016 às 12:02)

Forte aguaceiro com granizo há pouco, acumulados *17,2mm* 

Atuais *8,8ºC* com vento de SW a *44km*/*h*.

 Fortes rajadas quando as células de aproximam, o mar está bastante agitado, vejo umas belas ondas.


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 12:18)

Meu deus! Que diluvio! E o vento, esse faz abanar bastante o carro!


----------



## AJCS (10 Abr 2016 às 12:20)

Queda de granizo.
A temperatura baixou de 12ºC para 10,5ºC.
Rajadas de vento. 
Pressão 1000 mb


----------



## cookie (10 Abr 2016 às 12:53)

Há um bocado caiu um aguaceiro brutal de granizo na Póvoa de Varzim! Deixo fotos que foram tiradas pelas 10:00 antes dessa grande descarga e em Azurara.






















Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 13:18)

Estou a ouvir na SIC problemas em Vila do Conde com o vento... danos materiais varios.


----------



## Thomar (10 Abr 2016 às 13:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estou a ouvir na SIC problemas em Vila do Conde com o vento... danos materiais varios.


Na TVI dizem que foi um "_mini-tornado"_ em vez de um tornado de fraca intensidade.


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 13:38)

A acerca de 10 min ouvi um trovão.
Estão 8 graus.
Vamos ver o que nos espera esta tarde...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 13:49)

Bom dia,

Tem sido animada a manhã pelo Porto! Frio intenso, granizo, chuva forte e trovoada! Que belo domingo! 
Neste momento estão apenas 10ºC com sensação térmica de 7,4ºC. O acumulado vai nos 7,87 mm. Aqui há coisa de meia hora caiu um valente aguaceiro com uns farrapinhos a esvoaçar.

A ficar novamente escuro agora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 13:50)

Thomar disse:


> Na TVI dizem que foi um "_mini-tornado"_ em vez de um tornado de fraca intensidade.


Agora com mais calma, pois estava a almoçar, posso relatar danos materiais numa casa e três vacarias. Ficaram destelhadas e caiu uma parede ...


----------



## cookie (10 Abr 2016 às 13:51)

Vila chã não é longe de Azurara e à hora que foi estava já acordada. Não sei como não ouvi nada, nem sequer a trovoada...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (10 Abr 2016 às 14:01)

Aguaceiro intenso de granizo neste momento!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2016 às 14:10)

Outra granizada daquelas há pouco, desta vez puxada a vento. Isto deve ser dia 1 de Abril, visto que nestes últimos tempos o fenómeno raramente apareceu, pelo menos nesta zona mais baixa de Braga. 


Neste momento céu azul e o sol brilha.


----------



## guimeixen (10 Abr 2016 às 14:48)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial e com granizo a acompanhar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2016 às 15:04)

Vídeo do aguaceiro intenso de granizo que passou por aqui por volta das 14H:


----------



## Paelagius (10 Abr 2016 às 16:03)

Granizo, há instantes.


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 16:06)

Por aqui está calmo, no entanto caiu um aguaceiro forte a 15 min


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 16:48)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento!
O vento está forte, também!


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Abr 2016 às 17:28)

Aqui está a primeira avaliação do IPMA quanto aos estragos de Vila do Conde, acho que ainda é bastante inconclusiva.

"Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2016-04-10 14:53:00* e *2016-04-12 14:53:00*
_Assunto:_ Estragos causados pelo vento em Vila do Conde
Na região de Vila Chã, em Vila do Conde, próximo das 8 horas locais deste domingo, 10 abril 2016, verificaram-se estragos em estruturas, na sequência da passagem de uma superfície frontal fria de forte atividade, com supercélulas embebidas.

Os estragos relatados e apresentados nos meios de comunicação social são compatíveis com a ocorrência de um tornado na região.

Uma análise mais aprofundada dos impactos e observações permitirá efetuar uma classificação mais detalhada do fenómeno, em particular, de qual a sua intensidade.

É de notar que, tratando-se de um tornado, a sua intensidade será definida na escala de Fujita (entre F0 e F5) ou na escala de Fujita modificada , chamando-se à atenção que não existe uma classificação de mini-tornado."


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 17:30)

Muito escuro para oeste neste momento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 17:40)

Snifa disse:


> Muito escuro para oeste neste momento.


Sim, deve ser a estrutura de células que se prepara para entrar na costa norte e centro...


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2016 às 17:42)

Continuam a entrar células , algumas delas aguaceiros fortes com granizo incluído, acumulado está nos *19,3mm* 

Foto que tirei minutos depois das 16h 




Imagem de radar estava assim :






Sigo com *8,6ºC* e vento moderado de Sudoeste.


----------



## dj_teko (10 Abr 2016 às 17:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 17:49)

dj_teko disse:


>


Pois é essa a estrutura de células que me referia...


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 17:51)

Que granizada!


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 17:53)

E nao para!
Temperatura nos 6 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2016 às 18:00)

Relâmpago agora mesmo a Sul


----------



## Paelagius (10 Abr 2016 às 18:04)

Outro


----------



## Intruso (10 Abr 2016 às 18:07)

Mais uma valente chuvada misturada com granizo. Vento a puxar bastante aqui na Maia.
Ficam algumas fotos:


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 18:08)

Já ouvi trovões


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Abr 2016 às 18:13)

bem isto a partir das 19h vai ser um monumental nevao acima dos 800 M pena é que derrete tudo em poucas horas


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2016 às 18:16)

Uma célula procedente de sudoeste atingiu o litoral junto a Espinho às 17h55 e dirige-se para nordeste... Às 18h05 estava sobre o IP1, a sul/sueste de Vila Nova de Gaia.

EDIT (18h15): Agora já está a leste de Gondomar.


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2016 às 18:19)

Céu e ficar escuro a O/SO.


Parece que vem algo.


----------



## smpereira (10 Abr 2016 às 18:22)

Meu deus,  nunca vi nada assim,  ficou tudo completamente branco,  parecia que tinha caido um nevão daqueles,  tudo branco,  a estrada so se via os pneus dos carros,  mas cada pedra que nem seu como não partia nada,  meu deus,  incrivel,  pena não ter tirado fotos


----------



## qwerl (10 Abr 2016 às 18:33)

smpereira disse:


> Meu deus,  nunca vi nada assim,  ficou tudo completamente branco,  parecia que tinha caido um nevão daqueles,  tudo branco,  a estrada so se via os pneus dos carros,  mas cada pedra que nem seu como não partia nada,  meu deus,  incrivel,  pena não ter tirado fotos



Surreal mesmo, estava a chegar a Espinho e foi qualquer coisa do outro mundo, os carros na autoestrada paravam todos e alguns tentavam-se abrigar debaixo das pontes, as pedras tinham para aí 1cm de diâmetro, sem exagerar, ficou tudo branco, não há palavras


----------



## smpereira (10 Abr 2016 às 18:36)

Não há mesmo palavras para descrever,  foi impressionate como ficou,  lindo,  não tinha a maquina


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 18:36)

Mais uma granizada!


----------



## AJCS (10 Abr 2016 às 18:40)

Temperatura a descer rapidamente,

Temp. 11,5ºC

Pressão 999 mb


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 18:57)

*Vento forte em Vila do Conde "compatível" com tornado*

*O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) disse hoje que os relatos e as imagens dos estragos causados pelo vento forte em Vila do Conde, no distrito do Porto, são compatíveis com um tornado.*
























http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...-do-conde-compativel-com-tornado-5119485.html


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2016 às 19:14)

Um time lapse de hoje:


Entretanto ficou tudo muito calmo. Esta banda de instabilidade que se aproximou do litoral acabou por não trazer nada. Parece que o melhor vai ser mais a sul.

Ainda não ouvi trovoada hoje.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2016 às 19:18)

Snifa disse:


> *Vento forte em Vila do Conde "compatível" com tornado*
> http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...-do-conde-compativel-com-tornado-5119485.html



De acordo com a descrição do instituto, "na região de Vila Chã, em Vila do Conde, próximo das 08:00 locais deste domingo, verificaram-se estragos em estruturas, na sequência da passagem de uma superfície frontal fria de forte atividade, com supercélulas embebidas".

Por volta das 07:40, o tempo estava "relativamente calmo", segundo a descrição do produtor de leite José Carlos Passo, que contou à Lusa ter ouvido um trovão, a que se seguiu um estrondo.

Deixo aqui a imagem radar dinâmico das 7:40h da manhã 






E o mapa das descargas, assinalada a  que possivelmente a que foi relatada ..


----------



## cookie (10 Abr 2016 às 19:27)

qwerl disse:


> Surreal mesmo, estava a chegar a Espinho e foi qualquer coisa do outro mundo, os carros na autoestrada paravam todos e alguns tentavam-se abrigar debaixo das pontes, as pedras tinham para aí 1cm de diâmetro, sem exagerar, ficou tudo branco, não há palavras


Fotos de telemóvel são mais que suficientes!!  
O estofex previu "large hail" até 3 e 4 cm e eventuais eventos extremos isolados como tornados.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 19:42)

Chove moderado, com direito a vento forte.
Esta , com 6.5 graus, mas a sensaçao termica e bem menor.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 19:43)

Muito escuro para sul, deve vir aí molho...

Cheguei há pouco de uma longa caminhada até Angeiras pelos passadiços junto ao mar. Uma verdadeira aventura nos pontos em que o mesmo quase os "lambe"!  Estava fantástico, revolto e espumoso!  Muito vento, algum frio e nuvens ameaçadoras sempre presentes durante o passeio.

Por aqui 11,2ºC e 7,87 mm acumulados.


----------



## Paelagius (10 Abr 2016 às 19:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Muito escuro para sul, deve vir aí molho...
> 
> Cheguei há pouco de uma longa caminhada até Angeiras pelos passadiços junto ao mar. Uma verdadeira aventura nos pontos em que o mesmo quase os "lambe"!  Estava fantástico, revolto e espumoso!  Muito vento, algum frio e nuvens ameaçadoras sempre presentes durante o passeio.
> 
> Por aqui 11,2ºC e 7,87 mm acumulados.



Não se vê o horizonte. Pode ser chuva.

Levantou-se, agora mesmo, o vento.

EDIT: Começa a chover gradualmente.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 19:49)

Paelagius disse:


> Não se vê o horizonte. Pode ser chuva.
> 
> Levantou-se, agora mesmo, o vento.
> 
> EDIT: Começa a chover gradualmente.


Exato, ventania repentina e já a cair bem!. Mas no radar vê-se bem o que está a chegar!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 19:52)

Bela chuvada, o acumulado a subir; 8,89 mm e a temperatura a descer; 10ºC. Sensação térmica de 7ºC


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 19:55)

9,4 mm e 9,3ºC. A temperatura baixou dois graus em poucos minutos.
Já a clarear. Venha a próxima!


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 19:57)

Forte chuvada por aqui com algum granizo, *20 mm* acumulados


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 20:08)

Trovao!


----------



## smpereira (10 Abr 2016 às 20:27)

Passado este tempo, cheguei a casa e ainda à vestígios de gelo, nos cantos com montes, é impressionante


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 20:31)

Celulas com eco laranja-vermelho a entrar entre a praia de Mira e Tocha e Ilhavo-Aveiro...


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 20:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Celulas com eco laranja-vermelho a entrar entre a praia de Mira e Tocha e Ilhavo-Aveiro...


Cá estão elas!


----------



## qwerl (10 Abr 2016 às 20:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Celulas com eco laranja-vermelho a entrar entre a praia de Mira e Tocha e Ilhavo-Aveiro...



Vão entrar mais acima, espero apanhar alguma coisa


----------



## qwerl (10 Abr 2016 às 20:41)

cookie disse:


> Fotos de telemóvel são mais que suficientes!!
> O estofex previu "large hail" até 3 e 4 cm e eventuais eventos extremos isolados como tornados.



Ainda gravei um vídeo, mas foi só na parte final do aguaceiro (estava tão pasmado com o que se passava que nem me lembrei de gravar) mas como foi dentro do carro (era impensável sair lá para fora) a qualidade ficou péssima. Foi mesmo impressionante, por coincidência no meu dia de aniversário


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 20:42)

qwerl disse:


> Vão entrar mais acima, espero apanhar alguma coisa


Trazem alguma atividade elétrica. Vamos ver se não se esgota toda no oceano.


----------



## smpereira (10 Abr 2016 às 20:48)

Fazendo o resumo de algo não muito comum mas que acabou por cair exatamente aqui, vê- se de longe a longe mas foi incrível 
A célula aproximou se e ouviram se dois trovões sendo um deles bastante intenso, até estremeceu a luz, depois começa a chuva que passa rapidamente a granizo apenas, e com pedras cada vez maior, eu estava de saída dai não conseguir tirar umas fotos em condições mas pelos vistos aqui por casa ouve quem tira-se mas não dá para ter uma ideia na totalidade do que realmente estava a acontecer, a cair no carro o barulho era tanto que parecia que o vidro ia partir a qualquer momento, foi ao mesmo tempo assustador.
Depois emm andamento pensei por minutos que estava numa vila de uma serra qualquer e que havia nevado, telhados, a maneira como a estrada estava, carros, campos.
Para terem uma noção, isso foi por volta das 18h e são 20.47 e ainda existem vestígios um pouco por todo o lado, como se a "neve tivesse a derreter aos poucos"
Isto é que foi uma célula potente, estava com raiva de alguma coisa ahah


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 20:51)

qwerl disse:


> Ainda gravei um vídeo, mas foi só na parte final do aguaceiro (estava tão pasmado com o que se passava que nem me lembrei de gravar) mas como foi dentro do carro (era impensável sair lá para fora) a qualidade ficou péssima. Foi mesmo impressionante, por coincidência no meu dia de aniversário


Parabéns então!


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2016 às 20:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Trazem alguma atividade elétrica. Vamos ver se não se esgota toda no oceano.


A frequência de relâmpagos é muito interessante.


----------



## qwerl (10 Abr 2016 às 20:55)

Começa a chover com alguma intensidade e acabei de ver um relãmpago no mar


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 20:56)

A coisa continua animada entre Mira e Vagos:


----------



## smpereira (10 Abr 2016 às 20:57)

qwerl disse:


> Começa a chover com alguma intensidade e acabei de ver um relãmpago no mar



Mais uma linha forte a entrar, vamos ver


----------



## qwerl (10 Abr 2016 às 20:59)

Grande relâmpago 
Edit: outro agora, ficou de dia num instante, e grande estouro


----------



## Paelagius (10 Abr 2016 às 21:03)

Ronco longo


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 21:03)

Trovão!


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 21:04)

Relâmpago agora mesmo para Sul .

Chove bem neste momento


----------



## Scan_Ferr (10 Abr 2016 às 21:05)

Bons trovões por aqui


----------



## qwerl (10 Abr 2016 às 21:05)

Parece que toda a gente viu este relâmpago, até assustou 
Já agora, bela célula às portas de Aveiro


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2016 às 21:08)

Como já é de noite, fica mais fácil tirar fotos aos relâmpagos pessoal!


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 21:08)

Temporal a entrar no Porto.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 21:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como já é de noite, fica mais fácil tirar fotos aos relâmpagos pessoal!


Com a chuva a vir de SO não dá para estar com a janela aberta! 
Edit: mais um ronco ao longe.


----------



## qwerl (10 Abr 2016 às 21:10)

Mais um


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2016 às 21:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Com a chuva a vir de SO não dá para estar com a janela aberta!
> Edit: mais um ronco ao longe.


Quando a trovoada estiver a nordeste de ti, conseguirás.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 21:15)

_"Landfall"_


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 21:19)

Pois o eco vermelho-laranja sempre se está a manter em terra... entre Gafanha da Nazaré e Mira


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 21:20)

Que chuvada agora


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 21:23)

12,7 mm acumulados. Está um gelo lá fora, não se pode estar à janela! 8,1ºC com sensação térmica de 5,4ºC.


----------



## qwerl (10 Abr 2016 às 21:24)

Chuva forte sem parar há cerca de 20 minutos, a trovoada parou e agora é o vento a soprar forte.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2016 às 21:27)

Chove com intensidade, até faz " fumo"nas ruas,  *25.2 mm* acumulados 

7.8ºc actuais


----------



## João Pedro (10 Abr 2016 às 21:28)

Mais uma chuvada.  Temperatura a descer: 7,9ºC com sensação térmica de 4,1ºC.


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2016 às 21:32)

Chove muito fortd aqui, mas nads de trovoada!


----------



## stormiday (10 Abr 2016 às 21:41)

Boa noite.

Daqui da minha zona tinha vista privilegiada para os relâmpagos provenientes da célula que estava na zona da Gafanha da Nazaré mas é curioso que de um momento para o outro pararam completamente!!


----------



## stormiday (10 Abr 2016 às 21:45)

Chuvada intensa a um ritmo de 18.00 mm/h


----------



## meteoamador (10 Abr 2016 às 22:27)

Dia fantástico hoje, não faltou nada começando logo pela manhã com chuva trovoada granizo e vento, ao meio dia acalmou e ainda espreitou o sol voltando agora a chuva com algumas pedrinhas á mistura e com a temperatura que está devera estar a cair um bom nevão a cotas médias.
É pena que tenha havido danos a registar

Bom fim de domingo a todos!

Tatual 5.6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2016 às 22:30)

Em Aveiro, há momentos:


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Abr 2016 às 22:48)

Boa noite,
Por agora não chove, o acumulado do dia é *23,9mm*   Neste momento *6,8ºC* e vento moderado de Sul, está fresco.

Extremos de Hoje :






Deixo aqui mais dois registos fotográficos, fotos captadas pelas 17h





Na altura visualizei um relâmpago na parte direita da nuvem 






Imagem radar, a célula entrou na zona de Espinho e deslocou-se para Nordeste, onde passou deixou grande carga de granizo.


----------



## smpereira (10 Abr 2016 às 22:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por agora não chove, o acumulado do dia é *23,9mm*   Neste momento *6,8ºC* e vento moderado de Sul, está fresco.
> 
> Extremos de Hoje :
> ...




Mas que grande carga! aha


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2016 às 23:26)

Acho que ouvi um trovão.


----------



## meteoamador (10 Abr 2016 às 23:31)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Acho que ouvi um trovão.


Também me pareceu


----------



## meteoamador (10 Abr 2016 às 23:38)

Esta a entrar em Viana do Castelo:






Pelo radar esta a enfraquecer


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Abr 2016 às 23:43)

Boa noite.

Devido ao trabalho não consegui ver\ouvir qualquer trovoada.
Mesmo a chuva ia vendo de vez em quando - vi granizo a cair em grande quantidade.
Tivemos um desfilar de boas células.
Agora temos o frio, um ar "de neve".
O *acumulado* vai nos *21,1 mm*.

*Tatual: 6,5ºC
Hr: 85%
TAparente: 3,8ºC
*​*P.S.: Bons registos aqui temos tido, em fotos, em vídeos ou mesmo em descrições pormenorizadas. Muito bom! *


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2016 às 00:10)

Chove bem pelo Porto e pelo radar ainda aí vem bastante mais.1,02 mm acumulados desde as 00h00. 7,8ºC e sensação térmica de 4,6ºC.


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2016 às 00:14)

Células suspeitas, possivelmente supercelulas, em linha para a AMP..


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2016 às 00:16)

Vem aí alguma coisa violenta a caminho...


----------



## Intruso (11 Abr 2016 às 01:12)

Onde acham que irá passar?


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Abr 2016 às 01:25)

Intruso disse:


> Onde acham que irá passar?



Já entrou em terra (passou em cima de Vila Nova de Gaia) pelas 00h:25m algo enfraquecida tendo ganhado alguma força junto a Rio Tinto.


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2016 às 06:57)

Bom dia,

*13 mm* acumulados de madrugada. 

Neste momento sem chuva e bastante fresco com 6.3 ºc. 

o mês segue com* 91,8 mm* acumulados.


----------



## jonas (11 Abr 2016 às 07:37)

Bom dia,
Madrugada bastante chuvosa.Estao 5 graus e accabou de cair um aguaceiiro.Ficamos a espera da tempestade.


----------



## Intruso (11 Abr 2016 às 10:16)

Bom dia.

Bem pelos vistos esta noite foi pródiga em neve. A serra do Marão está toda vestida de branco.

Aqui pela Maia o tempo está assim:


----------



## jonas (11 Abr 2016 às 10:29)

Intruso disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Bem pelos vistos esta noite foi pródiga em neve. A serra do Marão está toda vestida de branco.
> 
> Aqui pela Maia o tempo está assim:


Aqui o céu está muito idêntico.


----------



## jonas (11 Abr 2016 às 10:47)

Esta a formar-se uma linha de celulas a oeste do litoral norte e centro.


----------



## ACampos (11 Abr 2016 às 11:42)

Também reparei, mas parece-me estarem a deslocar-se para Norte ou nor-Nordeste, sem se aproximarem muito daqui do Litoral Norte.


----------



## jonas (11 Abr 2016 às 11:47)

E pena!


----------



## AnDré (11 Abr 2016 às 12:13)

Segundo Adilio Pereira, habitante de Castro Laboreiro, a vila acordou hoje com 9,5cm de neve.

Fotografias da autoria dele, in facebook.


----------



## ACampos (11 Abr 2016 às 12:42)

Agora parecem bastante mais perto. Talvez tenhamos algumas chuvadas a partir das 14h/15h em diante diria eu


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2016 às 13:11)

Boas,

são visíveis células e bigornas a Oeste, neste momento 12.5 ºc e bastante vento com rajadas de Sul que assobiam nas janelas.

O acumulado mantêm-se nos *13 mm*


----------



## Intruso (11 Abr 2016 às 13:52)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> são visíveis células e bigornas a Oeste, neste momento 12.5 ºc e bastante vento com rajadas de Sul que assobiam nas janelas.
> 
> O acumulado mantêm-se nos *13 mm*



Parece que estagnaram no mar.


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2016 às 13:56)

Intruso disse:


> Parece que estagnaram no mar.



Não estão estagnadas, elas deslocam-se de SW para NE ou SSW para NNE e ao mesmo tempo para leste, só que o  movimento para leste é muito lento, elas vão-se aproximando aos poucos da costa.


----------



## cookie (11 Abr 2016 às 14:14)

e o céu azul já está de novo cinzento - a mancha chegou há pouco a terra. o vento é moderado, frio...


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Abr 2016 às 14:30)

Boas tardes,

Vi há pouco o Gerês daqui de Barcelos e está de facto absurdamente carregado de neve para esta altura do ano. Não fazia ideia que tinha caído tanta.

Quanto ao dia de hoje não espero mais do que uns aguaceiros fortes, trovoada se houver será algo fraquito. Para ver alguma coisa mais interessante só amanhã, parece-me.

Neste momento céu com bastantes nuvens e o sol vai espreitando.


----------



## tozequio (11 Abr 2016 às 14:57)

Do meu ponto de observação vêem-se claramente 3 montanhas com neve: Montemuro, Marão e Alvão. Com estas 2 últimas bem carregadas de neve, já que normalmente nem as consigo distinguir.


----------



## cookie (11 Abr 2016 às 15:11)

Está a escurecer... Não sei se vai descarregar algo mas se o fizer vai ser interessante.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk
Edit: Nada de especial... Um aguaceiro com pingas grossas...


----------



## cookie (11 Abr 2016 às 15:55)

acaba de cair granizo, mas pouco... e o vento intensificou-se.
por momentos pareceu-me caírem uns farrapitos de neve mas acho impossível.


----------



## Litos (11 Abr 2016 às 16:10)

Incrível é eu reparar no passadiço e ver pessoas a passear..


----------



## cookie (11 Abr 2016 às 16:18)

Litos disse:


> Incrível é eu reparar no passadiço e ver pessoas a passear..



como assim? e que passadiço?


----------



## Litos (11 Abr 2016 às 16:23)

Em direção Mindelo-Azurara...


----------



## cookie (11 Abr 2016 às 16:31)

acaba de cair outra chuvada forte com granizo à mistura por isso essas pessoas terão apanhado uma valente molha.


----------



## Litos (11 Abr 2016 às 16:38)

cookie disse:


> acaba de cair outra chuvada forte com granizo à mistura por isso essas pessoas terão apanhado uma valente molha.


Sim realmente devem ter apanhado com o granizo... Parece que acalmou, só sopra o vento de momento e o mar está deveras revolto!'


----------



## Paelagius (11 Abr 2016 às 16:55)

Boa tarde,

Há meia hora atrás seguia assim


----------



## cookie (11 Abr 2016 às 17:07)

Fotos de agora
















Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2016 às 20:32)

Pelo youtube...

AltoMinho TV


----------



## jonas (11 Abr 2016 às 20:54)

Boa noite.
A cerca de meia hora caiu um aguaceiro bastante forte.
As 18 horas caiu outro, que caiu granizo com fartura!


----------



## Paelagius (11 Abr 2016 às 22:36)

A reportar de V.N.Gaia

Começa a chover com intensidade.


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2016 às 22:46)

Grande chuvada com granizo que se abateu por aqui *15.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## Intruso (11 Abr 2016 às 22:59)

Snifa disse:


> Grande chuvada com granizo que se abateu por aqui *15.8 mm* acumulados



Aqui também. De repente ficou bastante frio.


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2016 às 23:03)

O acumulado subiu para os *17.2 mm* , 7.9 ºc actuais.

Algumas pedras eram quase do tamanho de ervilhas e faziam bastante barulho


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Abr 2016 às 23:07)

Boas,

noite calma por aqui, para já. 

Pelo que vejo no satélite e radar parece que vamos ter uma madrugada interessante, quem sabe com direito a uns roncos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 01:13)

Já se vê trovoada a oeste!


Bela frequência diga-se. Já contei uns 10 em 5 minutos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 01:27)

Célula brutal a sudoeste a piscar constantemente. Mais de 5 descargas num minuto há pouco


----------



## guimeixen (12 Abr 2016 às 01:31)

À pouco acho que vi alguns clarões. Mas agora não consigo ver pois tenho janelas viradas para NE e SE e não para SW.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 01:44)

Oiviu-se um bom ronco agora mesmo!

Continuam os clarões no quadrante oeste.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 01:47)

Outro belo trovão! 


Estes ao longe é que dão gosto. Som fantástico.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 02:13)

Está a aproximar-se


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 02:16)

Belo relâmpago!


Deve estar na zona de Barcelos.


----------



## Mike26 (12 Abr 2016 às 02:21)

Incrível a linha de instabilidade que se aproxima do litoral norte  parece estar garantida uma bela madrugada de festival por aí!


----------



## Candy (12 Abr 2016 às 02:24)

Noite bem animada aí pelo norte. Por aqui passa tudo de raspão


----------



## Paelagius (12 Abr 2016 às 02:26)

Boa noite,
Já ouvi por duas vezes. Estou a trabalhar pelo que não vou poder partilhar convosco.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Abr 2016 às 02:27)

Como é bom ouvir a orquestra ao longe...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2016 às 02:29)

Cada vez mais perto...

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php

A linha de instabilidade já estará sobre terra...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Abr 2016 às 02:30)

Já oiço aqui algo.


----------



## Stinger (12 Abr 2016 às 02:38)

Trovoada gondomar


----------



## Paelagius (12 Abr 2016 às 02:38)

Relâmpago


----------



## Paelagius (12 Abr 2016 às 02:41)

Outro


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Abr 2016 às 02:41)

Está forte


----------



## Paelagius (12 Abr 2016 às 02:42)

Isto é castigo… Mais outros 3 entretanto.


----------



## cookie (12 Abr 2016 às 02:43)

Trovoada ao longe.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (12 Abr 2016 às 02:44)

Outro


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 02:45)

Brutal trovoada.


Saudades de uma destas


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Abr 2016 às 02:47)

Já parou Porto ...  Será que vai ter mais? 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (12 Abr 2016 às 02:52)

So ouvi 3 roncos nada mais


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 02:58)

Meu Deus trovão de dois minutos!


----------



## cookie (12 Abr 2016 às 02:59)

E a trovoada continua parecendo estar mais próxima.





Tem sido assim






Outra perspectiva do evento






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (12 Abr 2016 às 03:01)

.estou no trabalho neste momento e vejo relâmpagos, já faltou energia por 2 vezes... Não consigo ouvir os trovões, mas deve tar animado lá fora!!!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (12 Abr 2016 às 03:01)

Ouço ao longe. Vai passar por Braga?


----------



## thunderboy (12 Abr 2016 às 03:03)

Trovoada agora por Aveiro


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 03:06)

Que brutalidade!


Melhor trovão que ouvi nos últimos 2/3 anos.


----------



## ampa62 (12 Abr 2016 às 03:07)

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php


----------



## SLM (12 Abr 2016 às 03:07)

Começo a ouvir trovões ao longe. Analisando os mapas parecem-me muito distantes para ouvir aqui...


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 03:10)

Bomba!! 


Que cagufa apanhei


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 03:11)

E chuva nem vê-la. Parece as trovoadas de verão


----------



## SLM (12 Abr 2016 às 03:12)

Ouvem-se ao longe mas o chão treme...


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Abr 2016 às 03:16)

Onde estás Rui? 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Abr 2016 às 03:17)

Pelo Porto já acalmou...  

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 03:19)

Estou em Merelim, 4km a norte da cidade de Braga.


Está medonho, cada estouro.


----------



## ampa62 (12 Abr 2016 às 03:20)

Pelo que vejo no site da blitzortung a festa ainda não chegou cá.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Abr 2016 às 03:20)

Cada bomba!


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 03:21)

Impressionante!


Não me lembrava de ouvir bombas destas!


Começou a chover.


----------



## ampa62 (12 Abr 2016 às 03:24)

Por aqui também chove.


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2016 às 03:28)

Acordei com a trovoada


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Abr 2016 às 03:29)

ampa62 disse:


> Pelo que vejo no site da blitzortung a festa ainda não chegou cá.


Ainda vem mais? A que horas? 
Pelo que vejo no radar...  Vem mais uma chuvada. 


Ruipedroo disse:


> Impressionante!
> 
> 
> Não me lembrava de ouvir bombas destas!
> ...




Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (12 Abr 2016 às 03:29)

Medo do que vem aí... Estão a cair a 40km e já parecem terramotos a chegar aqui! Até o cão já chora...


----------



## ampa62 (12 Abr 2016 às 03:30)

Trovao em Espinho. Estava a ver o sinal no site e a luz lá fora. Certinho.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 03:35)

E continua! 


A última trovoda deste calibre deve ter sido na madrugada do 8 de Janeiro de 2014, embora com menos descargas.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Abr 2016 às 03:37)

Que raio enorme à pouco!


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Abr 2016 às 03:37)

Mapa de descargas


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 03:37)

guimeixen disse:


> Que raio enorme à pouco!


Acho que os apanhei todos em vídeo


----------



## ampa62 (12 Abr 2016 às 03:39)

ct2jzr disse:


> Ainda vem mais? A que horas?
> Pelo que vejo no radar...  Vem mais uma chuvada.
> 
> 
> ...


Isso não sei dizer. Só estou a acompanhar pelo site.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Abr 2016 às 03:40)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Acho que os apanhei todos em vídeo



Eu estava a tentar fotografar e apanhei-o mas a foto ficou muito brilhante.

Outro dia bastante bom foi o dia 31 de outubro de 2014.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Abr 2016 às 03:42)

Continua a actividade eléctrica por aqui.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 03:44)

guimeixen disse:


> Eu estava a tentar fotografar e apanhei-o mas a foto ficou muito brilhante.
> 
> Outro dia bastante bom foi o dia 31 de outubro de 2014.


Como é que me esqueci dessa 


Estava em Barcelos por isso fiz confusão. Foi das mais medonhas que vi na vida, sem dúvida.


Entretanto a trovoada parou. Continua a chover, não muito forte. Vou ver se ainda ponho uns vídeos agora.


----------



## ampa62 (12 Abr 2016 às 03:46)

Em Ponte da Barca deve estar animado


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 04:44)

Apaguei o vídeo, vou ver se consigo ajustar o brilho.



Por agora tudo calmo, hora de dormir.


----------



## RamalhoMR (12 Abr 2016 às 05:58)

Bom dia.

Ora trovoada, algo intensa por volta das 3 da manha aqui em Braga. Foi um show bonito de se ver. A Minha casa iluminava-se completamente. 
Por agora tudo mais calmo. Vento moderado.
Esperar para ver o que nos traz o resto do dia.


----------



## Paelagius (12 Abr 2016 às 06:09)

Bom dia

O vento começa a soprar…

EDIT: Não foi preciso muito tempo para começar a chover e o vento aumentar de intensidade.

EDIT: Aguardando pelo desenrolar da acção…


----------



## jonas (12 Abr 2016 às 07:12)

Chove bem por aqui, e o ventoesta forte!
O ceu esta escurissimo, vem ai animacao!


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 08:45)

Bom dia,
boa linha de células a caminho 






Viana, Braga, Porto, Vila Real e Aveiro estão em aviso amarelo por aguaceiros que podem ser fortes, de granizo, e acompanhados de trovoada Aliás esta madrugada já trovejou


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Abr 2016 às 08:57)

Esta DEA violenta deve ter acordado muita gente.


----------



## cookie (12 Abr 2016 às 10:16)

por VC neste momento aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 10:59)

Célula escura a S/SW neste momento 

Apresenta ecos laranja no radar


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 11:02)

Relâmpago agora mesmo na zona mais escura, espectáculo


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Abr 2016 às 11:11)

Boa dia.

Pela madrugada tivemos uma boa dose de trovoada pelo Vale do Sousa.
Alguma precipitação acompanhou mas para já nada de mais.
O céu tem apresentado boas abertas mas entretanto já está muito nublado.
O vento vai soprando moderado de SSE.
O acumulado está nos 4,3 mm.

Será que é hoje que atinjo os 2000 mm de precipitação no ano hidrológico?


----------



## james (12 Abr 2016 às 11:18)

Bom dia, 

Noite incrivelmente agitada e elétrica  por aqui!!! 

Com 3 rounds de trovoada, o último dos quais deve ter acordado toda a região, tal a brutalidade do trovão, dos mais fortes que já ouvi!

Acordei duas vezes com a trovoada, foi uma noite em branco, houve corte geral da energia duas vezes, há muita gente por aqui com estragos em casa, eu próprio também tive um pequeno  estrago. 

E os dilúvios com muito vento e granizo que se seguiram também foram impressionantes!


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 11:40)

Célula a Sul com um desenvolvimento vertical espectacular


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 11:52)

Snifa disse:


> Célula a Sul com um desenvolvimento vertical espectacular




Também está uma muito boa a oeste daqui.


----------



## cookie (12 Abr 2016 às 12:04)

estou a trabalhar por isso não sei se o que ouço de vez em quando ao longe são roncos de trovoada ou será algo diferente.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Abr 2016 às 12:42)

Então houve trovoada com fartura aí para cima?


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 12:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Então houve trovoada com fartura aí para cima?



Está a sair um vídeo. Está cheio de ruído mas dá para ver alguma coisa.


----------



## cookie (12 Abr 2016 às 13:00)

ecobcg disse:


> Então houve trovoada com fartura aí para cima?



eu até concordo!!!


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 13:11)

Cá está o vídeo da trovoada. Tem um pouco de ruído pois como ficou muito escuro tive que aumentar a exposição. 



Aos 3:24 há uma descarga medonha, das melhores que vi nos últimos anos.


----------



## guimeixen (12 Abr 2016 às 13:12)

ecobcg disse:


> Então houve trovoada com fartura aí para cima?




O único que apanhei mas já fiquei satisfeito:



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


E também um vídeo de um trovão:


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 13:25)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Cá está o vídeo da trovoada. Tem um pouco de ruído pois como ficou muito escuro tive que aumentar a exposição.
> 
> 
> 
> Aos 3:24 há uma descarga medonha, das melhores que vi nos últimos anos.


Brutal descarga!!! E o ronco das 4:15 é o mais longo que já ouvi.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 13:29)

guimeixen disse:


> O único que apanhei mas já fiquei satisfeito:
> 
> 
> 
> Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


Espetáculo!!


----------



## dopedagain (12 Abr 2016 às 13:45)

Ontem de facto foi um festival cá no norte... até acordou o pessoal


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 13:52)

A linha/frente de células a Oeste parece algo agressiva, vamos ver como evoluem à medida que se aproximam da costa







Por aqui grande ventania de S/SSW que assobia nas janelas, como que a anunciar algo


----------



## Stinger (12 Abr 2016 às 14:00)

Foi uma festa mas pequena ! Quando ia ao mapa e via a região de lisboa completamente tapada de deas minha nossa ! Aqui nem a 1/10 foi ! Alias quase nunca acontece como em lisboa.


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 14:07)

Stinger disse:


> Foi uma festa mas pequena ! Quando ia ao mapa e via a região de lisboa completamente tapada de deas minha nossa ! Aqui nem a 1/10 foi ! Alias quase nunca acontece como em lisboa.



Não estou a perceber, hoje? Lisboa coberta por DEAS? Consultando os mapas do IPMA não se vê  nada disso.. 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/


----------



## Stinger (12 Abr 2016 às 14:09)

Snifa disse:


> Não estou a perceber, hoje? Lisboa coberta por DEAS? Consultando os mapas do IPMA não se vê  nada disso..
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.dea/



Hoje nao ! Mas noutros eventos ! .

Tive a ver e a região da europa central esta a borbulhar com mais de 8000 deas


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 16:09)

Escuridão a Oeste, parece-me que já ouvi roncos distantes


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 16:12)

Snifa disse:


> Escuridão a Oeste, parece-me que já ouvi roncos distantes



Confirma-se, grande relâmpago agora para WSW


----------



## dj_teko (12 Abr 2016 às 16:18)

Está demais 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Abr 2016 às 16:33)

O RADAR promete para o Porto...


----------



## cookie (12 Abr 2016 às 16:47)

Granizo agora mesmo






Está frio embora a minha estação marque 12 graus

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 16:56)

Vem algo de SW


Crescem vigorosas bigornas a NO


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Abr 2016 às 17:00)

Atenção membros do Litoral Norte, pelo radar e dentro de uma meia hora, em alguns sítios "os cães arriscam-se a beber água de pé"...


----------



## 1337 (12 Abr 2016 às 17:01)

Já tenho trovoada aqui por cima como de noite, não tive nada disto o inverno todo, veio tarde mas vale a pena


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 17:03)

Troveja


----------



## cookie (12 Abr 2016 às 17:09)

Lá vou eu passear as cadelas... Vou tirar fotos


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (12 Abr 2016 às 17:10)

Trovão agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 17:10)

Trovoada


----------



## 1337 (12 Abr 2016 às 17:14)

SARAIVADA


----------



## darque_viana (12 Abr 2016 às 17:19)

Por aqui também já ronca!


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 17:20)

Trovaoo!  muito escuro para oeste


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 17:22)

Vai entrar aqui, vamos lá ver, que medo o ceu


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 17:23)

Que bomba!


----------



## cookie (12 Abr 2016 às 17:24)

Nem sinto as mãos... Aí vão as fotos. Alguma chuva de pingas muito grossas e muito muito vento, ao ponto de me empurrar e estava a ver que não conseguia fechar o portão.















Relâmpago e trovão agora mesmo.
Já posto mais fotos.



Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Abr 2016 às 17:24)

Descargas aqui perto   Chuva forte e granizo


----------



## cookie (12 Abr 2016 às 17:25)

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 17:30)

Que estrondo agora, chove muito forte, tempestade total


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Abr 2016 às 17:30)

Estremeceu com tudo Granizada forte !


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 17:31)

Granizo agora, que quedaaa


----------



## guimeixen (12 Abr 2016 às 17:32)

Chuva torrencial e granizo!


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 17:33)

Roncada a SW


----------



## cookie (12 Abr 2016 às 17:34)

Também se ouve a trovoada por aqui e com direito a relâmpagos. Algo que já não via há algum tempo por estes lados.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nando Costa (12 Abr 2016 às 17:35)

Trovoada mesmo agora e alguma chuva.


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 17:36)

Continua os estrondos, já meto fotos da granizada, acabou por não ser tão forte mas ainda acumulou um pouco


----------



## guimeixen (12 Abr 2016 às 17:38)

Que estouro!


----------



## Stinger (12 Abr 2016 às 17:40)

Relâmpago forte mesmo no monte da virgem


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 17:41)




----------



## Stinger (12 Abr 2016 às 17:42)

Foi mesmo na torre de transmissão era ter tirado uma foto xD


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 17:42)

Que petardo!!!


----------



## guimeixen (12 Abr 2016 às 17:43)

Outra bomba ainda mais intensa do que outra!


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 17:43)

Alguém a reportar entre Espinho e Arcozelo? Entrou pela costa uma célula com ecos vermelhos/roxos.





Fonte:IPMA


----------



## Andre Barbosa (12 Abr 2016 às 17:44)

Caiu um relâmpago à minha frente. Não imaginam o estouro. Já há muitos anos que não tinha ouvido um estouro assim!


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 17:46)

Mas que nada a ver com a granizada de domingo.




Se tivesse com a maquina tinha tirado melhores fotos e mais elucidativas deste evento que foi no domingo em que esta é apenas uma amostra de como realmente ficou


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 17:47)

smpereira disse:


>


é a célula com ecos roxos no radar.


----------



## lbpt (12 Abr 2016 às 17:49)

Funel cloud a norte de espinho


----------



## lbpt (12 Abr 2016 às 17:50)

Mas que shelf cloud a oeste de espinho.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Abr 2016 às 17:51)

lbpt disse:


> Funel cloud a norte de espinho



Saca foto


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 17:52)

Geopower disse:


> é a célula com ecos roxos no radar.



Sim, foi essa, a trajetória dela cruzou aqui e caiu a tão valente chuvada com granizo e fortes trovões  mas trazia chuva dai não acumular da mesma forma, enquanto no domingo foi apenas granizo durante pelo menos 5 min


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Abr 2016 às 17:57)

Bomba há 10 minutos aqui em cima...lá se foi a luz!
Relato do meu filhote: "Parecia aqueles tiros de espingarda..."
Raio e trovão praticamente simultâneos.
Chove fraco, com vento moderado.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Abr 2016 às 17:59)

Aqui em Gaia está uma chuvada brutal com Saraiva à mistura. Relâmpagos e trovões  também 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (12 Abr 2016 às 17:59)

nova célula potente a entrar a NW/N de Espinho:




Fonte:IPMA


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 18:00)

Para Oeste


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 18:02)

Geopower disse:


> nova célula potente a entrar a NW/N de Espinho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agora já estão a entrar mais a norte a parte pior..


----------



## cookie (12 Abr 2016 às 18:08)

Escuro para o mar. A chover bem neste momento.


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WiiSky70 (12 Abr 2016 às 18:12)

Trovoada da grossa .


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 18:13)

smpereira disse:


> Para Oeste



Lindo bicho!


----------



## Litos (12 Abr 2016 às 18:16)

Es


cookie disse:


> Escuro para o mar. A chover bem neste momento.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


escuro a sul neste momento, ouvem-se trovões!!!


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 18:17)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Lindo bicho!



Passou de raspão


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Abr 2016 às 18:18)

Caiu um relâmpago em rio tinto... Em santos pousada uma lâmpada estourou ...  Granizo de 1 cm.  Valentes pedras 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dj_teko (12 Abr 2016 às 18:24)

Não está fácil estão a estourar com tudo estes trovões 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 18:27)

Que espectáculo de trovoada, chuva torrencial, granizo grande, e umas valentes bombas que até estremeceram as janelas, isto sim vale a pena 

E continua  

Já vão *15 mm* acumulados em pouco tempo


----------



## lbpt (12 Abr 2016 às 18:28)

Estava limitado a telemovel apenas por isso nao consegui captar a funnel cloud, apenas a olho nu. Tenho fotos do influxo, daqui a pouco coloco.

Shelf Cloud- a oeste de espinho 17:53h


----------



## AJCS (12 Abr 2016 às 18:29)

Trovoada, chuva e algum granizo.

Temp. 13,2 ºC

Pressão: 1005 mb


----------



## jonas (12 Abr 2016 às 18:30)

Tanta trovoada e cerca de 15 min de granizo.
Agora aproxima-se nova celula!​


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 18:33)

Meu Deus, que bomba agora, e enorme relâmpago, mesmo de dia iluminou a sala..incrível


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 18:34)

Que estouro agora, estremeceu tudo com a intensidade!


----------



## Paelagius (12 Abr 2016 às 18:34)

O meu prédio ficou, por momentos, sem electricidade.


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 18:35)

Mas que estouro! Parecia uma detonação de dinamite aqui ao lado, que susto e que luz tão forte o raio


----------



## lbpt (12 Abr 2016 às 18:37)

Houve o roncar forte da célula a norte de espinho


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 18:38)

Snifa disse:


> Mas que estouro! Parecia uma detonação de dinamite aqui ao lado, que susto e que luz tão forte o raio



Foi realmente, fortíssimo!


----------



## smpereira (12 Abr 2016 às 18:39)

Isto está muito mau, vamos lá ganhar coragem para ir fazer o meu treininho


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 18:40)

smpereira disse:


> Foi realmente, fortíssimo!



Porra ( desculpem o termo) mas isto são trovões ou bombas?É que inclusivé com a vibração do trovão uma pequena mesa que tenho, ao vibrar ligeiramente com o barulho do trovão, fez com que uma peça de louça pequena e leve  também se deslocasse uns 2 cm na superfície , nunca tinha visto tal coisa..que abuso.. As janelas então..


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 18:42)

Vai-se ouvindo trovoada por aqui. Chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Abr 2016 às 18:44)

E aqui nada


----------



## Litos (12 Abr 2016 às 18:45)

Snifa disse:


> Porra ( desculpem o termo) mas isto são trovões ou bombas?É que inclusivé com a vibração do trovão uma pequena mesa que tenho, ao vibrar ligeiramente com o barulho do trovão, fez com que uma peça de louça pequena e leve  também se deslocasse uns 2 cm na superfície , nunca tinha visto tal coisa..que abuso.. As janelas então..


Eu de vila do conde consigo ver os relâmpagos, mesmo de dia, tamanha é a escuridão que vai pra esses lados...


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 18:48)

Mais escuridão a vir de SW e chove com intensidade 

*17.2 mm* e a subir


----------



## qwerl (12 Abr 2016 às 18:49)

Boas

Resumo do dia:
Aguaceiros muito fortes com trovoada e saraiva à mistura.

Neste momento chuva fraca e trovoada


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 19:07)

Forte descarga que se deu esta tarde:


----------



## Paelagius (12 Abr 2016 às 19:09)

Ainda há pouco, entre as nuvens, consegui ver uma bigorna imensa, para 180S.


----------



## jonas (12 Abr 2016 às 19:23)

Aguaceiro forte com granizo!
Esta forte!
Acham que vai continuar nas proximas horas?


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Abr 2016 às 19:35)

Bela célula deve ter passado por Paredes há pouco. Escuridão marcada para SE/E.
Por cá vai chovendo mas com a falta de luz não sei exactamente o acumulado...

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (12 Abr 2016 às 19:36)

O trovão mais forte que houve aqui de tarde. Mal deu o clarão do relâmpago fui a correr para a janela para apanhar o trovão e ainda o apanhei.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2016 às 19:47)

Boas,

Que final de tarde mais excitante que tivemos pelo Porto!  Trovoadas e chuva com fartura, um fartote! Já tinha saudades de uma coisa assim! 
Pelo radar a festa por aqui acabou. Venha a próxima.

O acumulado do dia está nos 18,29 mm. 9,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 20:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Que final de tarde mais excitante que tivemos pelo Porto!  Trovoadas e chuva com fartura, um fartote! Já tinha saudades de uma coisa assim!
> Pelo radar a festa por aqui acabou. Venha a próxima.
> ...


Acabou para as próximas 2 horas. 

Acho que ainda poderemos ter algo mais logo ou na próxima madrugada.

Neste momento está tudo mais calmo. Céu encoberto. Não chove.


----------



## meteoamador (12 Abr 2016 às 20:19)

Boas 

Hoje foi um fartote de trovoadas, já a muito tempo que não se via nada assim
Uma foto com uma célula a passar por volta do 12:30







Sigo com 7.4ºC e por agora tudo calmo.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2016 às 20:19)

Já chove outra vez por aqui.


----------



## Snifa (12 Abr 2016 às 20:23)

Um pequeno registo de hoje  em camera lenta do que me parece um raio terra/nuvem a subir de uma antena ao fundo 


*19.4 mm* acumulados, cai um aguaceiro fraco neste momento.

O mês segue com *115,4 mm *acumulados


----------



## jonas (12 Abr 2016 às 20:25)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bela célula deve ter passado por Paredes há pouco. Escuridão marcada para SE/E.
> Por cá vai chovendo mas com a falta de luz não sei exactamente o acumulado...
> 
> Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


Sim confirmo, caiu chuva e muito granizo!


----------



## james (12 Abr 2016 às 20:44)

Chove com intensidade de novo! 

Céu muito carregado, tem havido trovoada por aqui que é uma coisa doida. Toda a noite e boa parte do dia a trovejar...


----------



## WiiSky70 (12 Abr 2016 às 20:45)

Ainda continuam algumas trovoadas mas mais dispersas


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Abr 2016 às 22:18)




----------



## Nando Costa (12 Abr 2016 às 22:29)

Sim hoje foi um dia como à muito não se via. Muita chuva, granizo e trovoada muito forte ao fim da tarde, que a primavera traga muitos dias como estes, mas nada calor esse tem tempo de vir em Junho...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Abr 2016 às 22:32)

Por aqui esteve assim, não houve festa...


----------



## SLM (12 Abr 2016 às 22:47)

O único relâmpago que consegui apanhar em vídeo da trovoada das 18h (através do vidro da janela...)


----------



## Macuser (12 Abr 2016 às 23:08)

Boa Noite a todos.

Actualmente no radar aparecem alguns aguaceiros dispersos, mas quem sabe ainda tenhamos festa,

Coloco as seguintes fotos, tiradas do PC á pressa antes da luz....puf....

Segundo relatos de sites de metereologia neste periúdo da tarde existiram dezenas de milhares de raios apenas na europa ocidental, e parte central.




Captura de ecrã 2016-04-12, às 17.40.33 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr




Captura de tela 2016-04-12 às 17.40.37 by Marcelo Mendes, no Flickr

Cumprimentos


----------



## ct2jzr (12 Abr 2016 às 23:23)

Snifa disse:


> Um pequeno registo de hoje  em camera lenta do que me parece um raio terra/nuvem a subir de uma antena ao fundo
> 
> 
> *19.4 mm* acumulados, cai um aguaceiro fraco neste momento.
> ...


Espetáculo! Isto é Gaia?  Será a antena do monte da virgem? 

Adorava fotografar um a cair lá o cenário é fantástico 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lbpt (13 Abr 2016 às 00:10)

Boas, hoje foi um dia interessante e espero que continue com boas trovoadas e granizo. Sou o Miguel96 e criei esta nova conta porque a anterior estava a dar problemas a nivel de verificação de código para fazer login.

Video meu de hoje perto das 18h


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2016 às 00:36)

Mais células em aproximação. Já tenho a câmara pronta.


----------



## james (13 Abr 2016 às 01:03)

Mais uma trovoada noturna por aqui, fortes trovões... 

E chove intensamente agora!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2016 às 01:11)

james disse:


> Mais uma trovoada noturna por aqui, fortes trovões...
> 
> E chove intensamente agora!


Estou a ver daqui. Assim até ficamos mal habituados.


----------



## james (13 Abr 2016 às 01:11)

Que trovão agora!  

E que dilúvio, com granizo!


----------



## 1337 (13 Abr 2016 às 01:19)

Aí vem ela outra vez, curiosamente tem calhado mais á noite por aqui, não quer deixar ninguém dormir


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2016 às 01:22)

Bons roncos


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2016 às 01:25)

São seguidinhos agora. Está mais perto!


----------



## 1337 (13 Abr 2016 às 01:31)

MAS QUE BOMBA MESMO AQUI


----------



## Paelagius (13 Abr 2016 às 01:32)

Eco vermelho no radar…


----------



## nunosr (13 Abr 2016 às 01:33)

Ainda não está com a mesma intensidade de ontem, mas estão cada vez mais próximos..


----------



## 1337 (13 Abr 2016 às 01:33)

Está em cima e trovoada seguida, show branco lá fora


----------



## dopedagain (13 Abr 2016 às 01:34)

meu deus... Começou a festa! As minhas cadelas ate se assustam.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2016 às 01:35)

Parece-se que se concentram sobretudo sobre Viana do Castelo e Esposende...


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2016 às 01:36)

Festival a oeste


----------



## Paelagius (13 Abr 2016 às 01:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Parece-se que se concentram sobretudo sobre Viana do Castelo e Esposende...



Parecem seguir para montante do Rio Lima


----------



## 1337 (13 Abr 2016 às 01:48)

Paelagius disse:


> Parecem seguir para montante do Rio Lima


Nem mais, festival entre Viana e Ponte de Lima
http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2016 às 01:56)

Magnífco Anvil Crawler há pouco!!!


----------



## cookie (13 Abr 2016 às 01:57)

Ronco ao longe

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (13 Abr 2016 às 02:00)

dopedagain disse:


> meu deus... Começou a festa! As minhas cadelas ate se assustam.


Cuidado pois podem fugir em pânico!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Abr 2016 às 02:00)

Confirmo! Aqui na faixa costeira é grande festival eléctrico!


----------



## Paelagius (13 Abr 2016 às 02:01)

O vento começa a intensificar-se pelo Porto


----------



## james (13 Abr 2016 às 02:24)

Incrível Festival elétrico, raios por todo o lado.

E com uma queda brutal de granizo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2016 às 02:27)

Mas que festim por aqui vai. Non stop thunder


----------



## 1337 (13 Abr 2016 às 02:28)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Mas que festim por aqui vai. Non stop thunder


Realmente incrível, neste momento vejo raios a sul, a oeste e a NE de mim


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2016 às 02:31)

Trovoada severa a passar a NO de raspão. O vento vai soprando por vezes com intensidade e os raios são cada vez mais frequentes!

Mais de cinco por minuto!


----------



## guimeixen (13 Abr 2016 às 02:35)

Relâmpagos atrás de relâmpagos!


----------



## guimeixen (13 Abr 2016 às 02:42)

É impressão minha ou tem um aspeto suspeito no radar?


----------



## 1337 (13 Abr 2016 às 02:42)

SARAIVADA IMPRESSIONANTE


----------



## 1337 (13 Abr 2016 às 02:52)

Por aqui está assim


----------



## Paelagius (13 Abr 2016 às 02:56)

Paelagius disse:


> Parecem seguir para montante do Rio Lima


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2016 às 02:57)

É bem capaz de ser uma supercélula. Aspecto medonho no radar.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2016 às 08:17)

ct2jzr disse:


> Espetáculo! Isto é Gaia?  Será a antena do monte da virgem?
> 
> Adorava fotografar um a cair lá o cenário é fantástico
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk



A vista é para Oeste a partir da minha casa, as antenas são de um quartel perto do jardim de Arca de Água no Porto.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Abr 2016 às 08:51)

Bom dia,
Ontem o dia terminou com um acumulado de *20,2mm*. 

A rajada máxima foi de *87km/h* às 13:44h e o vento médio tocou nos *50km/h*, grande vendaval.




lbpt disse:


> Shelf Cloud- a oeste de espinho 17:53h



Foto que tirei alguns minutos antes :




E também ao granizo 




Neste momento *10,8ºC* e vento moderado de Sul / SSE,  acumulados *0,6mm.*


----------



## cookie (13 Abr 2016 às 10:12)

o dia amanheceu solarengo por VC, embora pareça uma gigante aberta.

deixo uma pergunta: como acham que vai ser o fim de semana nesta zona?em particular o sábado?


----------



## dopedagain (13 Abr 2016 às 10:18)

Bem aqui Ponte de Lima ontem foi completamente bombardeada, ficamos sem luz e sem rede de telemóvel.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2016 às 10:32)

Grande chuvada neste momento 

Ecos vermelhos a SW do Porto.


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2016 às 10:42)

Queda intensa de granizo !


----------



## WiiSky70 (13 Abr 2016 às 10:46)

Céu a ameaçar


----------



## Thomar (13 Abr 2016 às 10:55)

Segundo o radar do IPMA eco roxo e vermelho sobre o Porto e Gaia, às 10H40m!


----------



## Snifa (13 Abr 2016 às 11:01)

Chuvada muito forte e concentrada, com intensa queda de granizo, radar IPMA:


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Abr 2016 às 11:03)

Bom dia.

Neste momento chove fraco.
Pela imagem de radar o grosso da precipitação passa mais a sul do concelho, na zona de Paredes, tendo entrado pelas cidades do Porto\Gaia.
Imagem das 10.35h (09.35 UTC):





Ontem foi dia de jantar à luz das velas - uma "bomba" (entre muitas no concelho e concelhos limítrofes) estourou aqui em cima e deixou esta zona sem electricidade durante muitas horas.

Facto: o *acumulado* de ontem foi de *10,4 mm*. O de* hoje* vai em *1,3 mm*.
Com isto ultrapassei novamente a barreira dos 2000 mm num ano hidrológico. *Desde 1 de outubro o acumulado na minha estação é de **2003,2 mm*.

*Tatual: 10,8ºC*
*Hr: 88%*
​*Edit 11.11h: *granizada neste momento!


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Abr 2016 às 12:09)

Boas,


Chove com intensidade neste momento.


Tivemos mais uma madrugada animada por aqui, com muitos relâmpagos. Deixo aqui um vídeo de provavelmente o melhor da noite:


----------



## WiiSky70 (13 Abr 2016 às 12:45)

E prontos agora faz Sol . Os núcleos já passaram


----------



## guimeixen (13 Abr 2016 às 13:00)

Os meus registos desta madrugada. Ainda houve um relâmpago que mandou a luz da rua abaixo.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr

Deixo também um gif de quando a nuvem estava mais ativa:


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Abr 2016 às 13:38)

guimeixen disse:


> Os meus registos desta madrugada. Ainda houve um relâmpago que mandou a luz da rua abaixo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito bom!


----------



## jonas (13 Abr 2016 às 13:52)

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde...


----------



## smpereira (13 Abr 2016 às 16:20)

Já começa a aparecer algo no radar, cada vez mais próxima a nova visita da chuva ao continente e ao nosso cantinho, ja estava com saudades nossas! 





Vamos ver o que nos reserva, para já ainda vai demorar a cá chegar


----------



## cookie (13 Abr 2016 às 16:55)

Depois de um dia de sol com vento moderado o céu encobriu. De qualquer forma foi um dia mais quente com o carro a marcar 16 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2016 às 17:38)

Aguaceiros a entrar a sul de Aveiro...


----------



## Macuser (13 Abr 2016 às 17:52)

smpereira disse:


> Já começa a aparecer algo no radar, cada vez mais próxima a nova visita da chuva ao continente e ao nosso cantinho, ja estava com saudades nossas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pelas imagens de Satélite e pelas previsões GFS eu estou bastante otimista em relação ao fim do dia, inicio e durante a noite


----------



## smpereira (13 Abr 2016 às 17:58)

Céu a ficar muito carregado, mesmo a dizer que vêm aí chuva


----------



## João Pedro (13 Abr 2016 às 19:40)

jonas disse:


> Vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde...


Nada pelos vistos! 

Algumas células interessantes no horizonte apenas mas que não deram em nada por aqui. 
Neste momento o céu encontra-se completamente encoberto e estão 13,8ºC. Ainda subiu até aos 15,2ºC pelas 15h00.


----------



## jonas (13 Abr 2016 às 20:02)

Chuva a entrar em viana, vamos quanto tempo demora a cobrir o litoral todo!
Quanto menos for, melhor!


----------



## dopedagain (13 Abr 2016 às 20:06)

Serra do Soajo com neve hoje a tarde, A Serra amarela também tinha acumulação, pena o tempo estar mesmo muito nublado e com nuvens baixas não dá para ver em perfeitas condições.


----------



## cookie (13 Abr 2016 às 21:02)

Por VC já chove. De momento 12 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (13 Abr 2016 às 23:47)

Chove certinho desde as 9 da noite! 

E o vento está cada vez mais forte...


----------



## cookie (14 Abr 2016 às 00:03)

Forte temporal de vento. Alguma chuva agora mesmo.


----------



## james (14 Abr 2016 às 00:18)

Está fortíssimo o vento, que grande temporal!


----------



## dj_teko (14 Abr 2016 às 00:45)

Já assobia 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Abr 2016 às 01:01)

guimeixen disse:


> Os meus registos desta madrugada. Ainda houve um relâmpago que mandou a luz da rua abaixo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espectáculo. Tens uma vista excelente para Norte. 


O candeeiro até se apagou para te facilitar a vida. 


Não tenho dúvidas que era uma supercélula, pela assinatura no radar, pelas fortes rajadas que apareceram a uma certa altura e pela frequência das descargas. É Pena não sabermos ao certo o que realmente se passou no foco da célula. O colega de Ponte de Lima ainda relatou uma saraivada mas não foi da parte central da célula. Acabou por passar ligeiramente a sul da localidade.


Quanto ao tempo neste momento, está bastante vento mas sem chuva. Venham os próximos episódios.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Abr 2016 às 01:05)

Por aqui vento moderado, mas sem chuva!


----------



## james (14 Abr 2016 às 01:55)

Chove torrencialmente, acompanhado de rajadas fortíssimas!


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2016 às 02:04)

Por agora períodos de chuva, por vezes fortes, em toda a faixa litoral norte até a Aveiro; tratando-se de um sistema frontal, o vento poderá ser forte, com rajadas.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Abr 2016 às 02:32)

Chuva torrencial!


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Abr 2016 às 03:08)

Que ventania lá fora. 



Os cortinados da sala estão todos a baloiçar, com as janelas totalmente fechadas. De momento não chove.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (14 Abr 2016 às 05:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que ventania lá fora.
> 
> 
> 
> Os cortinados da sala estão todos a baloiçar, com as janelas totalmente fechadas. De momento não chove.


Ventania aqui também.


----------



## jonas (14 Abr 2016 às 07:10)

Que temporal, 
o vento esta fortissimo e chove torrencialmente!


----------



## jonas (14 Abr 2016 às 07:14)

Granizo!
Rajada agora que deve ser mais de 80km h
Que diluvio!
Nao estava a espera de tanto!


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2016 às 08:16)

Bom dia, 

madrugada de chuva por vezes forte acumulando *15.2 mm*. 

Neste momento céu encoberto  sem chuva,13.1 ºc e vento moderado de SW com rajadas.

O mês segue com *138.0 mm* até ao momento e nem a meio chegou


----------



## cookie (14 Abr 2016 às 10:03)

A reportar do centro do Porto. De momento não chove e parece haver alguma neblina. O carro marca 17 graus. Andam umas nuvens ameaçadoras por aí.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (14 Abr 2016 às 14:11)

A manhã foi de chuva, agora céu encoberto com17 graus.


----------



## Guedes 114 (14 Abr 2016 às 14:48)

Podemos concluir que este belo evento passou ao lado do Porto....


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 15:55)

Chuva forte a entrar em Aveiro agora...


----------



## smpereira (14 Abr 2016 às 16:07)

Céu a ficar muito carregado,    mas para já nada de chuva esta tarde


----------



## smpereira (14 Abr 2016 às 16:11)

Agora sim começa, primeiras pingas esta tarde


----------



## smpereira (14 Abr 2016 às 16:25)

Já cai com alguma intensidade  a frente tem um movimento para Noroeste, a entrar com maior intensidade pela zona de aveiro


----------



## jonas (14 Abr 2016 às 16:31)

Comecou agora a chover e de forma torrencial!


----------



## cookie (14 Abr 2016 às 17:28)

Por VC 0 chuva apenas uma irritante neblina.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## smpereira (14 Abr 2016 às 17:47)

Por aqui vai chovendo certinho desde as 16h


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2016 às 18:33)

Boas, 

vai chovendo por aqui, o acumulado está nos *16 mm*. 

12.8 ºc actuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Abr 2016 às 19:03)

Bom fim de tarde\início de noite.

Por cá a madrugada começou com bastante vento e com chuva moderada.
A manhã apresentou alguma chuva fraca.
Neste momento temos de volta a chuva fraca e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSE.
O *acumulado* de hoje está em *22,1 mm*.


----------



## Paelagius (14 Abr 2016 às 19:06)

Final de tarde incrível para fotografar undulatus


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2016 às 20:57)

Boas, 

de momento sem chuva, mas olhando ao radar parece que vem lá algo, sigo com  12.8 ºc , vento fraco de SSW, 16 mm.

Foto que fiz ao pôr do sol de hoje, com a particularidade de ter captado um pequeno aguaceiro iluminado pelos últimos raios de luz do dia:


----------



## james (14 Abr 2016 às 20:59)

Por aqui, muita chuva e vento durante a noite!

Sem chuva durante o dia, céu pouco nublado desde o meio da tarde.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2016 às 21:07)

Paelagius disse:


> Final de tarde incrível para fotografar undulatus


Ainda fotografei alguns. 



Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> de momento sem chuva, mas olhando ao radar parece que vem lá algo, sigo com  12.8 ºc , vento fraco de SSW, 16 mm.
> 
> Foto que fiz ao pôr do sol de hoje, com a particularidade de ter captado um pequeno aguaceiro iluminado pelos últimos raios de luz do dia:


Excelente! 

Por cá o dia foi quase sem chuva, apenas alguns aguaceiros ao final da tarde. Durante a madrugada é que acumulou bem. O total do dia está nos 13,72 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Abr 2016 às 22:12)

Duas fotos do final da tarde:




Undulating Skies. Porto, 14-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Undulating Skies. Porto, 14-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Volta a chover neste momento.


----------



## cookie (14 Abr 2016 às 22:15)

Aqui está a previsão do estofex






A level 1 was issued for most parts of Portugal and NW Spain mainly for an isolated large hail and tornado event.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## smpereira (14 Abr 2016 às 22:31)

Vai chovendo, uma chuva fraca para já. Muita humidade e não está muito frio.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Abr 2016 às 22:38)

Boa noite,
Durante a noite passada choveu bem e puxada a vento, acumulado do dia está nos *14mm*   Rajada máxima de *87km/h* às 1:33h 

Agora vai chovendo, atuais *11,1ºC* e vento fraco de *SSE.  *Foto que tirei ao final da tarde, perto do poente com umas nuvens do tipo undulatus:


----------



## smpereira (14 Abr 2016 às 22:48)

O radar está interessante  a chuva vai subindo  está a preparar-se para mais uma noite de muita chuva


----------



## qwerl (14 Abr 2016 às 22:56)

Boas

Por aqui a noite anterior foi de períodos de muita chuva e vento, Ovar leva *25,4mm* hoje
Neste momento a chuva é fraca e o vento também.


----------



## lbpt (14 Abr 2016 às 23:13)

cookie disse:


> Aqui está a previsão do estofex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Promete, quem puder tenha as máquinas prontas para registar este evento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Abr 2016 às 00:27)

Chove bem!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Abr 2016 às 00:34)

Boa noite! Na madrugada anterior foi marcada por vento moderado a forte e chuva por vezes forte e persistente!


----------



## james (15 Abr 2016 às 00:37)

Por aqui, tudo estranhamente calmo. 

Não cai uma gota de chuva nem sopra uma brisa sequer, apesar do céu nublado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Abr 2016 às 00:51)

james disse:


> Por aqui, tudo estranhamente calmo.
> 
> Não cai uma gota de chuva nem sopra uma brisa sequer, apesar do céu nublado.



Não deve de demorar muito


----------



## JoaoCodeco (15 Abr 2016 às 01:20)

Temperatura atual de 12.8ºC,começou a chuviscar


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2016 às 06:54)

Bom dia, 

muita chuva por aqui e persistente, sigo com *18 mm *acumulados e a subir 

12.1 ºc actuais com vento fraco de S.

*156,8 mm* este mês


----------



## jonas (15 Abr 2016 às 07:28)

Bom dia,
A madrugada foi de chuva forte, agora amainou, no entanto continua a chover com alguma intensidade!


----------



## james (15 Abr 2016 às 07:43)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui, alguma ( pouca)  chuva e vento nulo. Para já, muito aquém do previsto pelos modelos. 

A depressão está claramente a passar mais a sul. 

Tatual: 11 graus


----------



## smpereira (15 Abr 2016 às 09:56)

Tem estado a chover por cá  muita chuva e varias horas seguidas , por vezes bastante forte, o vento tambem e de meter respeito com rajadas fortissimas, um verdadeiro temporal


----------



## cookie (15 Abr 2016 às 10:11)

por VC nota-se um agravamento do estado do tempo, em particular do vento. Chove certinho mas sem grande violência.

Edit. Foi preciso escrever este post para começar a chover com bastante mais violência!!!


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2016 às 10:27)

Bom dia,

Sigo com uns incríveis 47.2mm, chove intensamente


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2016 às 10:40)

27mm em Aveiro, entre as 8 e as 10h


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2016 às 10:53)

Boas,

Fortes rajadas de SSW que chegaram aos *84km/h.
19,8mm* acumulados até ao momento


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2016 às 11:31)

Chove com grande intensidade neste momento 

O vento assobia nas janelas.

*25.2 mm *e a subir


----------



## thunderboy (15 Abr 2016 às 11:39)

Nickname disse:


> 27mm em Aveiro, entre as 8 e as 10h


Acordei com a chuva por volta dessa hora. A água chegou a subir aos passeios aqui em redor.


----------



## Nando Costa (15 Abr 2016 às 12:28)

Boas. Por aqui muita chuva e algum vento desde as 11h.


----------



## dj_teko (15 Abr 2016 às 12:39)

Boas, chove e chove bem por aqui, sem parar desde as 11:30


----------



## dj_teko (15 Abr 2016 às 12:57)

Por aqui tornou-se um pouco violento, chuva+vento


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2016 às 13:02)

Muita chuva por vezes forte por aqui, até faz " fumo", sigo com *37.6 mm* acumulados. 

*35.8 mm *no ISEP:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2016 às 13:22)

64mm e continua


----------



## jpmartins (15 Abr 2016 às 13:23)

O rain rate max. 245mm/h as 10:14.
Foi impressionante.


----------



## Snifa (15 Abr 2016 às 13:29)

*38.6 mm* , a  ver se chega aos 40 mm 

Entretanto Abril já passou Março em termos de acumulado mensal, sigo com *176.4 mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Abr 2016 às 13:59)

Por aqui continuam as rajadas fortes e vai chuviscando, acumulados *29,5mm* 

Sigo com 13,1ºC e vento de SSW a 43km/h


----------



## lbpt (15 Abr 2016 às 14:08)

Rio Cáster em Ovar já transbordou e inundou as ruas da cidade.

https://www.facebook.com/ovarnews/?fref=nf - Site

Fotos desta manhã com a preia mar.


----------



## Topê (15 Abr 2016 às 14:20)

Snifa disse:


> *38.6 mm* , a  ver se chega aos 40 mm
> 
> Entretanto Abril já passou Março em termos de acumulado mensal, sigo com *176.4 mm*




Norte Litoral é Norte Litoral não dá hipóteses,  e este padrão vai-se arrastar até perto de 24,25 de Abril, ainda atingirá mais uns 100mm de precipitação até lá.


----------



## smpereira (15 Abr 2016 às 14:38)

Por aqui a chuva parou e já começam a haver  boas abertas,  que faz com que o sol já tenha espreitado. 
Entretanto volta a chuviscar 
Como sera o resto da tarde/ inicio da noite? A chuva vai fazer uma pausa?


----------



## dopedagain (15 Abr 2016 às 14:48)

Verdadeiro diluvio aqui no alto minho! isto aliado ao Degelo das montanhas da peneda geres cujos riachos  drenam para o Rio Lima é contar as horas até haver estragos.


----------



## qwerl (15 Abr 2016 às 14:48)

Boas

Por aqui mais uma manhã de chuva forte e vento forte, mais uma de muitas neste inverno/primavera
*46,2mm* acumulados em Ovar, tudo o que é rego escorre água e os rios vão todos carregadinhos, inundando alguns campos vazios mas sem nada de especial para já, mas com o aumento de precipitação previsto para a noite podem haver alguns problemas em sítios mais vulneráveis dado que os rios vão ter pouco tempo para escoar a água.
Neste momento não chove (depois de um aguaceiro forte) e o vento sopra forte.
151,6mm acumulados neste mês até agora.


----------



## cookie (15 Abr 2016 às 16:18)

Por VC sol e 19 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Abr 2016 às 19:34)

Boa tarde,

Muita chuva caiu por aqui durante a manhã e especialmente por volta do meio dia; a quantidade de água que caiu dos céus por essa hora foi verdadeiramente torrencial! Céu com abertas neste final de tarde. O acumulado do dia por aqui vai nos 24,38 mm. 13,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (15 Abr 2016 às 19:46)

smpereira disse:


> Por aqui a chuva parou e já começam a haver  boas abertas,  que faz com que o sol já tenha espreitado.
> Entretanto volta a chuviscar
> Como sera o resto da tarde/ inicio da noite? A chuva vai fazer uma pausa?



está na sua "pausa kit kat" agora para descarregar bem de novo durante a madrugada dia de amanhã


----------



## qwerl (15 Abr 2016 às 22:23)

Tudo calmo para já, vento fraco a moderado e tempo ameno.


----------



## qwerl (15 Abr 2016 às 23:18)

Começam a cair uns pingos
Tanto o GFS como o ECM carregaram na chuva na ultima saída, o GFS mete cerca de 40/50mm para esta noite nesta zona, se se confirmar certamente que os rios vão fazer das suas, depois das chuvadas de ontem e hoje ja não ha grande margem de manobra


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Abr 2016 às 00:28)

Boa noite.

Por cá a madrugada desta 6ª feira trouxe muita chuva. De manhã e até meio da tarde os aguaceiros, alguns mais intensos, fizeram o *acumulado* atingir os *39,1 mm*.
O mês já vai nos *186,3 mm*.
Neste momento reina a calma, com vento fraco e não chove.
Está uma noite relativamente morna.

*Tatual: 11,9ºC
Hr: 94%*​
P.S.: começa a chover...


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Abr 2016 às 00:47)

Boas,

Tudo calmo por aqui, no entanto o radar mostra uma bela mancha de precipitação em aproximação de SW. Não deve durar muito tempo até começar a chover.


Parece que até há actividade eléctrica a oeste, embora bem dispersa. A ver se isto evoluí.


O dia de ontem deixou bastante a desejar, tendo em conta o que as previsões apontavam. Por aqui o acumulado foi de pouco mais de 20 mm. Destaque para o impressionante acumulado de Arouca, com cerca de 80 mm.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2016 às 01:02)

Está bonito!  Vamos lá a ver o que é disto chega cá! 






Para já vai chovendo fraco com 0,51 mm acumulados.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2016 às 01:11)

João Pedro disse:


> Está bonito!  Vamos lá a ver o que é disto chega cá!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E há algumas descargas eléctricas ao largo da costa. Não durmam já.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2016 às 01:28)

Chuva a aumentar de intensidade neste momento!


----------



## lbpt (16 Abr 2016 às 01:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> E há algumas descargas eléctricas ao largo da costa. Não durmam já.



Obrigado pela sugestão, tenho os vizinhos todos a dormir e nao posso fazer barulho para ir fotografar trovoada.

Chuva moderada


----------



## Intruso (16 Abr 2016 às 01:33)

Começa a chover com mais intensidade aqui na Maia.


----------



## Intruso (16 Abr 2016 às 01:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> E há algumas descargas eléctricas ao largo da costa. Não durmam já.


Será que entram terra a dentro?


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2016 às 01:35)

Por aqui este último período de chuva mais intensa "engordou" o acumulado para os 1,52 mm.


----------



## HélderCosta (16 Abr 2016 às 01:49)

Chove com bastante intensidade aqui por Canidelo, será que virá alguma trovoada?


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2016 às 01:53)

Chuva mais forte agora!  3,05 mm acumulados.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Abr 2016 às 06:16)

Bom dia,

Chove bem…


----------



## Stinger (16 Abr 2016 às 06:28)

Chove de forma moderada e continua !

Bom dia a todos


----------



## HélderCosta (16 Abr 2016 às 06:30)

Bom dia, acaba de cair ha 15 min um aguaceiro muito forte!


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2016 às 07:21)

Bom dia,

mais uma madrugada de chuva por vezes forte, acumulados *21.4 mm* por aqui. 

Neste momento 10.6 ºc, vento fraco e caiem umas pingas.

Muito perto de atingir os 200 mm, sigo com *198,6 mm* este mês


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2016 às 07:28)

Chove bem agora


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2016 às 07:41)

Chove forte!

*22.4 mm*


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2016 às 07:52)

Agora até faz "fumo."

*23.6 mm* , esta chuvada foi o suficiente para ultrapassar os 200 mm neste mês, sigo com *200,8 mm.
*
Continua a chover com intensidade


----------



## jonas (16 Abr 2016 às 08:02)

A madrugada foi de chuva forte,
Neste momento esta tudo calmo.
Espero vir alguma coisa de interssante...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Abr 2016 às 09:40)

Bom dia.

Por tivemos chuva moderada, por vezes forte, de madrugada.
Neste momento a chuva é fraca e o vento moderado.
O acumulado é de 24,1 mm. Com isto também ultrapassei os 200 mm (pelo 4° mês consecutivo).

Bom fim de semana  

Enviado do meu XT1032 através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2016 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento. 16,51 mm acumulados e 11,6ºC.


----------



## WiiSky70 (16 Abr 2016 às 10:42)

Choveu bem há pouco.


----------



## whiplash11 (16 Abr 2016 às 11:41)

Boas amigos,o caudal do Douro na Régua já galgou as margens


----------



## cookie (16 Abr 2016 às 11:48)

Cenário atual com 14 graus






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2016 às 11:54)

Boas,

*25.8 mm* acumulados por aqui, de momento não chove, 11.9 ºc actuais.

De referir que hoje de manhã, pouco antes da rotunda dos produtos estrela, ocorreu um pequeno aluimento/deslizamento de terras, causado pela chuva forte que tem caído . Quando lá passei já estava a zona vedada.


----------



## cookie (16 Abr 2016 às 12:24)

A28 em direção a Matosinhos.
A ver vamos o que lá vem





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk

Edit: em perafita chove e bem.


----------



## whiplash11 (16 Abr 2016 às 12:36)

O Douro na zona do Porto como está?


----------



## cookie (16 Abr 2016 às 12:44)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> *25.8 mm* acumulados por aqui, de momento não chove, 11.9 ºc actuais.
> 
> De referir que hoje de manhã, pouco antes da rotunda dos produtos estrela, ocorreu um pequeno aluimento/deslizamento de terras, causado pela chuva forte que tem caído . Quando lá passei já estava a zona vedada.


Em que zona? Via rápida? Circunvalação? Em que sentido?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Abr 2016 às 13:23)

Belo céu a oeste. Parece que vai chover bem.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Abr 2016 às 13:38)

Chove forte!

Edit: Torrencial!


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Abr 2016 às 14:54)

Boa tarde.

Por cá vão caindo umas pingas desde meio da manhã, persistentemente, nada significativo - parece a chuva a dizer: "Eu estou convosco, não vos abandono...". 
O *acumulado* está nos *25,1 mm*. 
*211,5 mm* no total mensal. 
*1575,1 mm* desde 1 de janeiro.
*2091,6 mm* desde 1 de outubro (ano hidrológico).


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2016 às 15:36)

Boas,

Grande célula em crescimento mesmo aqui à minha frente.


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2016 às 16:06)

Muito provavelmente foi causado pelas chuvas intensas dos últimos dias e terrenos saturados,aliás na última foto nota-se bem que a encosta aluiu/abateu.

Felizmente, no momento a derrocada, não passava ninguém..

*Derrocada de armazém no Cais de Gaia*

*




*

*



*

*



*


*http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...ocada-de-armazem-no-cais-de-gaia-5129122.html*


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2016 às 16:08)

cookie disse:


> Em que zona? Via rápida? Circunvalação? Em que sentido?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Foi na Avenida AEP,  logo a seguir à saída que vai dar à rotunda, no sentido Porto/Leça, pequena derrocada de terras  que só cobriu o passeio.


----------



## 1337 (16 Abr 2016 às 16:11)

Era isto que previam? Sol com algumas nuvens? Choveu até ao início de forma moderada apenas. Eram estas trovoadas que os modelos previam? Nada no satélite nem no radar, grandes modelos que conseguem falhar completamente na previsão.


----------



## João Pedro (16 Abr 2016 às 16:12)

Snifa disse:


> Muito provavelmente foi causado pelas chuvas intensas dos últimos dias e terrenos saturados:
> 
> *Derrocada de armazém no Cais de Gaia
> http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...ocada-de-armazem-no-cais-de-gaia-5129122.html*


Bem, poderia ter tido consequências gravíssimas com a quantidade de gente que por ali passa de carro e a pé! Um sério aviso para as CM's de Porto e Gaia estarem mais atentas às encostas.

A ficar "feio" por aqui, mas pelo radar parece não ser nada de mais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2016 às 16:24)

Snifa disse:


> Muito provavelmente foi causado pelas chuvas intensas dos últimos dias e terrenos saturados,aliás na última foto nota-se bem que a encosta aluiu/abateu.
> 
> Felizmente, no momento a derrocada, não passava ninguém..
> 
> ...



Se essa encosta agora não for devidamente escorada quando vir melhor dias, isso  já está feio, e pode ainda vir a tornar-se pior, porque a partir de agora mesmo por pouca chuva que caia, as terras vão acabar sempre por deslizarem mais, por estarem agora "abertas" á erosão.
Quando falo em escorada, não falo em construirem um "mamarracho" em betão, mas sim em algo mais natural, feito a a partir de estacas de grandes dimensões, que suportem o peso das terras, que quando estão ensopadas, é mesmo enorme. E claro também dava muito jeito plantarem lá muitas árvores e arbustos, que suportassem as terras com as suas raízes


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Abr 2016 às 18:57)

Bom fim de tarde.

Apesar da evidente melhoria no que diz respeito à chuva, o céu mantêm-se muito nublado (6\8).
O vento tem soprado moderado, sendo que agora começa a enfraquecer (fraco a moderado) mas permanece aquela sensação de tempo fresco, húmido, bastante desagradável.
A *precipitação acumulada* na estação de Luzim-Penafiel do IPMA (EMA) é até ao momento de *22,9 mm*.
Aqui mantêm-se nos *25,1 mm*.

*Tatual: 12,5ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Abr 2016 às 19:30)

Esta deve ser a melhor fase de convecção do dia. Crescem boas  torres, em especial a norte.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Abr 2016 às 19:44)

Cumulonimbus a norte e vêem-se também algumas mammatus debaixo da bigorna.


----------



## Paelagius (16 Abr 2016 às 19:47)

Snifa disse:


> Muito provavelmente foi causado pelas chuvas intensas dos últimos dias e terrenos saturados,aliás na última foto nota-se bem que a encosta aluiu/abateu.
> 
> *Derrocada de armazém no Cais de Gaia*
> 
> ...





João Pedro disse:


> Bem, poderia ter tido consequências gravíssimas com a quantidade de gente que por ali passa de carro e a pé! Um sério aviso para as CM's de Porto e Gaia estarem mais atentas às encostas.



No Verão, evidencia-se a água que deposita-se sobre a estrada com o piso seco em redor.

O ano passado andei a explorar a pé precisamente sobre essa porção de terreno que deslizou. Já na altura, estava essa estrutura metálica com a mesma orientação que se manteve mesmo depois de ter embatido na fachada. O aparato foi causado pela queda da fachada. A base do edifício deteve a deslocação da terra. Só há pedras na estrada.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Abr 2016 às 19:50)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Esta deve ser a melhor fase de convecção do dia. Crescem boas  torres, em especial a norte.


De longe. É agora que maior parte das células começam a morrer.


----------



## 1337 (16 Abr 2016 às 19:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> De longe. É agora que maior parte das células começam a morrer.


Elas nem sequer nasceram para morrer lol


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2016 às 21:28)

*Alerta para cheias na Ribeira e Miragaia*

O Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias no rio Douro alertou, este sábado, para o risco de subida das águas nas zonas ribeirinhas durante a madrugada, recomendando "medidas cautelares" para as zonas da Ribeira e Miragaia.

Um comunicado do Centro de Previsão emite um aviso amarelo para o risco de cheias nas zonas ribeirinhas do Douro e anuncia que "a via navegável encontra-se com a navegação suspensa em toda a sua extensão" desde sexta-feira, 15 de abril.

O Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias (CPPC) do Rio Douro adianta que, nas atuais condições hidrológicas registadas nas albufeiras do rio Douro "constata-se a inundação nas zonas do cais de turismo no Peso da Régua e do cais de Lamego, com níveis elevados das cotas no Pinhão, e locais tradicionalmente alagáveis".

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/por...ara-cheias-na-ribeira-e-miragaia-5129775.html


----------



## guimeixen (16 Abr 2016 às 21:31)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## guimeixen (16 Abr 2016 às 21:46)

Volta a chover torrencial outra vez!


----------



## lbpt (16 Abr 2016 às 22:06)

Especial atenção!!! Célula a oeste do Porto em desenvolvimento, poderá surgir atividade eletrica ou nao.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Abr 2016 às 22:11)

Fotos que tirei este fim de tarde no novo centro comercial Nova Arcada. Paisagem engraçada para fotografar uns raios.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Abr 2016 às 01:31)

Trovão agora mesmo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Abr 2016 às 01:40)

Grande relâmpago! 


Não está muito longe!


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Abr 2016 às 01:56)

Outro agora mesmo. Já vão quatro. Trovoada fraca diga-se, descargas de 10 em 10 minutos quase


----------



## PauloSR (17 Abr 2016 às 01:57)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Outro agora mesmo. Já vão quatro. Trovoada fraca diga-se, descargas de 10 em 10 minutos quase



Ja os oiço na Povoa de Lanhoso


----------



## Paelagius (17 Abr 2016 às 04:46)

Acordei, por acaso, e vi um registo para os lados de Ovar






Ainda fui montar o arsenal, mas, num instante, o céu ficou limpo. Nada a registar no Porto.


----------



## Paelagius (17 Abr 2016 às 04:53)

Ponto de situação, segundo o radar


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Abr 2016 às 04:53)

Paelagius disse:


> Acordei, por acaso, e vi um registo para os lados de Ovar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Também anda uma célula aqui nas redondezas. Vão-se ouvindo roncos, embora muito espaçados no tempo.


----------



## Paelagius (17 Abr 2016 às 05:00)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Também anda uma célula aqui nas redondezas. Vão-se ouvindo roncos, embora muito espaçados no tempo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Abr 2016 às 05:41)

Chuva torrencial!


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Abr 2016 às 08:08)

Bom dia.

Pelo Vale do Sousa chove moderadamente.
Início de dia muito cinzento...
Zona central do vale do Sousa pelas 8h (vista para N):






O acumulado vai em *9,4 mm*.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Abr 2016 às 10:11)

Bom dia!
Muito sol pelo Porto e um corridinho de células no horizonte, a sul. 13,6ºC.


----------



## Intruso (17 Abr 2016 às 16:10)

Na Maia o sol espreita por entre as nuvens.
Quanto ao vento sopra fraco.
Ficam as fotos:










Vista do "Isqueiro" aqui na Maia:


----------



## cookie (17 Abr 2016 às 17:10)

VC 8:00 AM





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Abr 2016 às 07:42)

Bom dia, 

Mínima de* 6,6ºC* com alguma neblina.

Neste momento céu nublado por nuvens altas, sigo com *7,7ºC* e vento de ENE a *22km/h*


----------



## Snifa (18 Abr 2016 às 13:16)

Boa tarde,

depois de uma mínima fresca de *7.1 ºc* o dia segue algo abafado com 18.0 ºc actuais e vento de ESE: 13 Km/h.

Céu encoberto e bastante escuro para SW, parece " tempo de trovoada"


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Abr 2016 às 14:45)

Céu nublado e alguma virga. Sigo com *17,2ºC* e *63%* de Humidade. Vento fraco a moderado de Leste. 

Imagem satélite, mostra uma bela depressão a oeste da Península Ibérica :


----------



## smpereira (18 Abr 2016 às 17:47)

Boas,
Tempo algo abafado, vento fraco.
Céu para Oeste vista daqui:


----------



## João Pedro (18 Abr 2016 às 19:35)

Boa tarde,

Por cá o dia tem sido cinzento e com uns pinguinhos muitos esporádicos. Por volta das 15h00 chegou a estar muito abafado, parecia que vinha trovoada. Nos céus tem-se notado a presença de algumas _undulatus_, especialmente por volta das 18h00. 20,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## cookie (18 Abr 2016 às 20:34)

Pelas 17:30 o termómetro marcava uns incríveis 22graus e estava muito abafado. Acho que não choveu por aqui. Há pouco estavam 18 graus.
No final do dia o cenário era este













Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## smpereira (18 Abr 2016 às 22:12)

Temperatura ainda muito agradável, para já uma noite de primavera a parecer verão 
Para aqui parece não vir nada, pelo menos para já, a chuva está a seguir outros rumos.
Como acham que será esta madrugada/ dia de amanhã cá para norte?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Abr 2016 às 00:44)

No verão não temos noites destas! 19.8ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2016 às 01:52)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> No verão não temos noites destas! 19.8ºC



Sem dúvida. Que bela noite.


Neste momento anda na casa dos 18ºC. Subida brutal de temperatura de ontem para hoje. Subiu uns 10ºC.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2016 às 02:49)

Que tempo brutal. Levantou-se uma ventania de sul com ar bem ameno. Está aquele aroma típico das terras algarvias, e entretanto começou a chover.


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2016 às 11:29)

por VC de manhã 16 graus e alguma chuva.
a previsão estofex é interessante.





Portugal ....

A vigorous cyclonic vortex will approach the coasts of Portugal during Tuesday, with its cold front crossing the country in the early morning. The advection of warm and moist air masses from SW increase the threat of an excessive rainfall event, even though non-convective features are expected to prevail. Nevertheless, any storm that will be able to form within this strong wind field, will be able to produce strong to severe wind gusts and downpours, as PW exceeds the 30 mm according to high resolution models.


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2016 às 15:23)

Boas,

acabei de ver um relâmpago para SSE atrás do Monte da Virgem,está abafado com 19.5 ºc actuais .


----------



## Stinger (19 Abr 2016 às 15:41)

Trovoada!!


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2016 às 15:43)

Stinger disse:


> Trovoada!!



Está a passar mais a leste do Porto com céu muito escuro 

Há pouco mais um clarão


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2016 às 15:46)

Chove grosso!


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2016 às 15:47)

Em Viana ecos vermelhos!!






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2016 às 15:48)

Isto está algo agressivo ali a Norte de Esposende:


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2016 às 15:53)

Grande carga, 75 mm/h de rain rate máximo 

*6.4 mm *acumulados


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2016 às 16:00)

Já ronca e começam agora a cair as primeiras pingas. Fotos em breve.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2016 às 16:02)

Ouço trovões distantes por aqui também


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2016 às 16:06)

Por aqui caiu uma forte chuvada há minutos. Céu interessante, está aquele ambiente típico de trovoada.

Brutal célula que se formou a sul de Viana. Há pouco via-se daqui a torre.


----------



## cookie (19 Abr 2016 às 16:07)

Tiradas agora.

























Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Litos (19 Abr 2016 às 16:08)

cookie disse:


> Já ronca e começam agora a cair as primeiras pingas. Fotos em breve.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Ronca mesmo... Tava eu a roncar tb em casa e acordei com o ronco lá de fora!!


----------



## dopedagain (19 Abr 2016 às 16:30)

cstools.net disse:


> Imagina neste momento em Viana lol


está mesmo aqui em frente, já posto fotos.


----------



## dopedagain (19 Abr 2016 às 16:33)




----------



## dopedagain (19 Abr 2016 às 16:46)

cstools.net disse:


> Mais uma célula muito activa, mas desta vez vai mesmo passar por Caminha
> 
> Já chove com alguma intensidade e com várias trovoadas!


essa passou me mesmo ao lado


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2016 às 16:53)

A instabilidade está toda a fugir para norte, lool os modelos andam a levar cada banhada. 



Neste momento céu encoberto, sem chuva.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2016 às 16:58)

Formação interessante a sul neste momento.



Edit: trovão!


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2016 às 17:01)

Impressionante!


O céu está literalmente preto e SE!


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2016 às 17:07)

Mais um trovão a este!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2016 às 17:29)

Boas,

Mínima de *13,6ºC*. Agora com *16ºC* e vento de SSE a *16km*/h com rajadas moderadas a fortes.

Foto que tirei pelas das 16h, vista para norte, célula que passou por cima do Monte da Virgem


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2016 às 17:46)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A instabilidade está toda a fugir para norte, lool os modelos andam a levar cada banhada.



Os modelos e o  IPMA, que nem um aviso amarelo colocou nas regiões acima do Douro, curiosamente a previsão era a mesma das outras regiões..

Se ainda houvesse diferenças na previsão, tudo bem, mas agora com instabilidade prevista para todo o País e só do Douro para Baixo é que há avisos..deve ser outro tipo de instabilidade..


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2016 às 18:34)

Boas,

foto acabada de tirar, célula com aspecto suspeito para sul na zona de Espinho:


----------



## Stinger (19 Abr 2016 às 18:41)

Vista para o porto


----------



## thunderboy (19 Abr 2016 às 18:53)

Vista para a Barra à 10 minutos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2016 às 19:07)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> foto acabada de tirar, célula com aspecto suspeito para sul na zona de Espinho:



Interessante. A célula que passou de raspão a este de Braga também tinha um movimento muito suspeito, a base era baixa e com vários segmentos a moverem-se rapidamente e em direcções diferentes. Infelizmente a vista que tinha para este não era a melhor por isso nem deu para fotos.


Neste momento o sol vai espreitando timidamente mas o céu permanece escuro a sul.


----------



## Stinger (19 Abr 2016 às 19:09)

Pelo porto parece tudo em dissipação , agora ta uns choviscos mas é só...


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2016 às 19:24)

Bonitos céus e tonalidades por aqui, foto que tirei há minutos:


----------



## João Pedro (19 Abr 2016 às 19:51)

Snifa disse:


> Bonitos céus e tonalidades por aqui, foto que tirei há minutos:


Belíssimas _mammatus_ neste final de tarde pelo Porto.  Bela forma de terminar o dia. Aqui por cima já em dissipação, mas vejo mais ao longe, para sul, sobre Gaia.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Abr 2016 às 19:58)

Céus cor de chumbo e nuvens brancas como a neve é o cenário neste momento por aqui!


----------



## Stinger (19 Abr 2016 às 20:00)




----------



## Stinger (19 Abr 2016 às 20:03)




----------



## lbpt (19 Abr 2016 às 20:12)

Duas Wall Clouds à cerca de 10 minutos aqui a oeste de Espinho.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Abr 2016 às 20:17)

Que por do Sol!  Raios anticrepusculares super intensos e _mammatus_ iluminadas pela luz poente! Um sonho!


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2016 às 20:18)

Que espanto de céu de Mamatus


----------



## guimeixen (19 Abr 2016 às 20:19)

Pôr do sol fantástico!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Abr 2016 às 20:19)

Snifa disse:


> Que espanto de céu de Mamatus


Foram momentos intensos de 
Estava mesmo bonito, uma bela surpresa.


----------



## lbpt (19 Abr 2016 às 20:21)

Consegui fotografar os mammatus, vou jantar daqui a pouco publico.


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2016 às 20:47)

Coloco aqui algumas das ( muitas)  fotos que fiz das Mammatus ao pôr do sol de hoje aqui no Porto.

Penso que mais tarde será de criar um tópico específico para as fotos não se perderem nas mensagens do seguimento, não é muito frequente ocorrer a combinação do pôr do sol com nuvens Mammatus iluminadas pelo mesmo, revelando toda a sua textura e beleza:


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Abr 2016 às 20:49)

Snifa disse:


> Coloco aqui algumas das fotos que fiz das Mammatus ao pôr do sol de hoje aqui no Porto.
> 
> Penso que mais tarde será de criar um tópico específico para as fotos não se perderem nas mensagens do seguimento, não é muito frequente ocorrer a combinação do pôr do sol com nuvens Mammatus iluminadas pelo mesmo, revelando toda a sua textura e beleza:


Divinais!


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Abr 2016 às 20:57)

Wooow 


Também consegui ver mammatus para esses lados mas nem ponho as fotos pois à beira dessas até vão parecer mal.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2016 às 21:03)

Snifa disse:


> Coloco aqui algumas das ( muitas)  fotos que fiz das Mammatus ao pôr do sol de hoje aqui no Porto.
> 
> Penso que mais tarde será de criar um tópico específico para as fotos não se perderem nas mensagens do seguimento, não é muito frequente ocorrer a combinação do pôr do sol com nuvens Mammatus iluminadas pelo mesmo, revelando toda a sua textura e beleza:
> ...


Grandes fotos!
Parabéns.


----------



## qwerl (19 Abr 2016 às 21:22)

Boas

Dia de aguaceiros fracos/moderados, mas pouco frequentes. Tempo muito abafado.
Agora até estou na melhor fase do dia, chove com muita intensidade há cerca de 15 minutos


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2016 às 21:35)

Aguaceiro moderado por aqui, sigo com *3,3mm* acumulados 






Atuais *13,1ºC* e vento fraco se *SSW*
Edit: Chove com grande intensidade


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Abr 2016 às 21:38)

Snifa disse:


> Coloco aqui algumas das ( muitas)  fotos que fiz das Mammatus ao pôr do sol de hoje aqui no Porto.
> 
> Penso que mais tarde será de criar um tópico específico para as fotos não se perderem nas mensagens do seguimento, não é muito frequente ocorrer a combinação do pôr do sol com nuvens Mammatus iluminadas pelo mesmo, revelando toda a sua textura e beleza:




Que fotos!! Brutal!! 
Estas fotos podiam ser partilhadas na pagina do facebook do meteopt, fica a sugestão.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Abr 2016 às 21:39)

Chove bem!


----------



## Snifa (19 Abr 2016 às 21:47)

Por aqui também chove bem neste momento, sigo com *7 mm *acumulados.

Mais duas que fiz hoje do espectáculo de Mammatus ao pôr do sol:


----------



## Stinger (19 Abr 2016 às 21:53)

Chuva forte e da grossa !


----------



## dopedagain (19 Abr 2016 às 22:39)

O sol hoje parecia que ardia no fim do dia 
Já tinha saudades de algo assim!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2016 às 23:03)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> foto acabada de tirar, célula com aspecto suspeito para sul na zona de Espinho:



Foto tirada minutos antes (18:27h) , na altura pareceu-me que a base tinha uma ligeira rotação.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Abr 2016 às 23:08)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui também chove bem neste momento, sigo com *7 mm *acumulados.
> 
> Mais duas que fiz hoje do espectáculo de Mammatus ao pôr do sol:


Fantásticas! Bem melhores do que o que se viu por aqui (que já achei o máximo!)


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Abr 2016 às 23:09)

Acumulado do dia está nos *5,6mm*

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ao final da tarde


----------



## lbpt (19 Abr 2016 às 23:15)

Como o prometido é devido aqui vão as fotos dos mammatus de hoje ao final da tarde. Obrigado a todos pelo "alerta de mammatus".


----------



## lbpt (19 Abr 2016 às 23:22)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> foto acabada de tirar, célula com aspecto suspeito para sul na zona de Espinho:



Obrigado @Snifa pela foto. De facto hoje houve muitas wall clouds.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Abr 2016 às 00:09)

Bom, deixo também algumas fotos de hoje, um belíssimo entardecer que não se esquece! 



Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (20 Abr 2016 às 00:10)

E mais umas:



Cloud Symphony. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Raios anticrepusculares



Anticrepuscular Rays. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 19-04-2016 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Paelagius (20 Abr 2016 às 00:18)

Grandes fotos. Oportunidades dessas once in a life time.


João Pedro disse:


> E mais umas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jamais conseguiria ver assim desde casa. (Congrats!)


----------



## João Pedro (20 Abr 2016 às 00:22)

Paelagius disse:


> Grandes fotos. Oportunidades dessas once in a life time.
> Jamais conseguiria ver assim desde casa. (Congrats!)


Obrigado Pedro!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2016 às 00:35)




----------



## João Pedro (20 Abr 2016 às 00:38)

Tiagolco disse:


>


Fabulosa!!! Merece correr o mundo!


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Abr 2016 às 00:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Fabulosa!!! Merece correr o mundo!


É verdade! _Mammatus, _ao pôr do sol, num ambiente urbano é outra coisa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Abr 2016 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer com céu limpo, mínima de *10,8ºC*.  Neste momento *12,4ºC* e vento fraco de Leste.

Ainda sobre o poente de ontem, Mammatus que cobriram os céus do Porto e Gaia vistos de Santo Ovídeo.


----------



## Thomar (20 Abr 2016 às 09:25)

Bom dia! Excelentes fotos de mammatus com pôr do sol, lindo!  
Já há muitos anos que não tenho a felicidade de ver tal maravilha ao vivo, no entanto já tive oportunidade de ver tal espectáculo.
Foi nos longínquos anos 80 e 90 que presencie mammatus com pôr do sol, em Tomar, muito bem definidos e com cores espectaculares, tal como mostram as vossas fotos.


----------



## ct2jzr (20 Abr 2016 às 09:28)

Espetáculo belas capturas! Parabéns 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (20 Abr 2016 às 11:25)

ontem À noite ainda choveu alguma coisa, pingas grossas. hoje o chão estava molhado mas o céu estava bem azul e assim se mantém.


----------



## huguh (20 Abr 2016 às 17:12)

*Descargas em Espanha motivam aviso vermelho de cheias para Douro da Régua ao Porto*

*Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias (CPPC) do rio Douro passou aquela via navegável à fase de ‘Aviso Vermelho’ e recorda que se encontra “com a navegação suspensa em toda a extensão desde 15 de *

A Autoridade Marítima Nacional emitiu hoje um 'aviso vermelho’ para as zonas de Peso da Régua, albufeiras do Carrapatelo e Crestuma e Ribeira do Porto/Gaia devido a descargas de água provenientes de Espanha.

*Para as próximas seis horas e nas correntes condições de preia-mar (maré alta) às 15:09 de 20 de abril, deverá ser observada uma situação de cotas de cheia no Peso da Régua e albufeiras do Carrapatelo e de Crestuma, podendo ultrapassar na zona da Ribeira do Porto/Gaia, o nível verificado no fim de semana de 15 de abril”*, lê-se no aviso enviado a partir da Capitania do Porto do Douro.

O Centro de Previsão e Prevenção de Cheias (CPPC) do rio Douro passou hoje aquela via navegável à fase de ‘Aviso Vermelho’ e recorda que se encontra “com a navegação suspensa em toda a extensão desde 15 de abril" (sexta-feira passada).

Fonte da Autoridade Marítima contactada pela agência Lusa explicou que o ‘Aviso Vermelho’ significa que há riscos de “cheias”, como pode haver "riscos de galgamento da água nas margens” e, por causa desses riscos, é aconselhável que as pessoas devam ter cuidados “redobrados”, designadamente as que praticam desportos náuticos nas zonas referenciadas ou que aí tenham embarcações.

A situação hidrológica verificada nas últimas seis horas comprovam "alterações das descargas provenientes de Espanha", com caudais na ordem dos 3.000 metros cúbicos por segundo (m3/s) no Pocinho, verificando-se no troço nacional do rio Douro descargas de 3.500 m3/s na Régua, acima dos 4.000 m3/s no Carrapatelo, podendo ultrapassar temporariamente os 4.500 m3/s em Crestuma.

O CPPC informa ainda que vai estar a acompanhar a evolução da situação e que vai fazer a “atualização da informação sempre que entender necessário”.

No fim de semana transato, a maior zona de produção de hortícolas do distrito de Bragança, no Vale do Vilariça, ficou alagada pelas cheias provocadas pela chuva intensa dos últimos dias, com perdas totais de culturas.

Fernando Brás, presidente da Associação de Beneficiários do Regadio do Vale da Vilariça, disse que “90% da zona dos hortícolas foi afetada e ainda está alagada”, nomeadamente nas zonas de Vilariça, Sampaio, Junqueira, Horta da Vilariça e Foz do Sabor.


----------



## HélderCosta (20 Abr 2016 às 18:30)

Eu estava em aula de condução perto do meio dia e meia e achei estranho cortarem a estrada já perto do cais de Gaia, agora depois de ler o alerta vermelho consegui perceber o que se passava!


----------



## thunderboy (20 Abr 2016 às 18:42)

Vista para o interior a partir da estação de Aveiro


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Abr 2016 às 07:59)

Chuva torrencial


----------



## Paelagius (21 Abr 2016 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

Por aqui, choveu pela noite. Por ora, o sol espreita.


----------



## Snifa (21 Abr 2016 às 19:38)

Boa tarde, 

por aqui alguns aguaceiros de madrugada acumularam *3.4 mm*.

Neste momento céu nublado por nuvens altas, 14.3 ºc , vento fraco de SSW, 84 % de HR.

Abril  segue com* 215,2 mm* acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (21 Abr 2016 às 21:22)

Boas,

Dia praticamente sem chuva por aqui, apenas 0,51 mm acumulados durante a madrugada. Céu coberto por nuvens altas durante a tarde. O por do sol nada prometia mas acabou por se revelar bastante interessante junto ao Atlântico.

A máxima do dia ficou-se pelos 16,9ºC. 13,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## cookie (22 Abr 2016 às 00:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dia praticamente sem chuva por aqui, apenas 0,51 mm acumulados durante a madrugada. Céu coberto por nuvens altas durante a tarde. O por do sol nada prometia mas acabou por se revelar bastante interessante junto ao Atlântico.
> 
> A máxima do dia ficou-se pelos 16,9ºC. 13,9ºC neste momento.


O mesmo por aqui.
Deixo foto tirada à tarde





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (23 Abr 2016 às 12:10)

Temp. 17,5ºC

Pressão 1017 mb


----------



## guimeixen (23 Abr 2016 às 12:23)

Aguaceiro torrencial!


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Abr 2016 às 13:06)

Boas,

vão caindo aguaceiros por aqui, por vezes intensos. 


Neste momento chove forte novamente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Abr 2016 às 13:36)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui mínima de *11,8ºC*. Agora sigo com *15,1ºC* e vento de WNW / NW  a *20km/h*. 

Foto tirada há minutos com o telemóvel


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Abr 2016 às 15:41)

Boa tarde.

Pasmar...
É assim que fiquei ao ver as maravilhosas fotos dos últimos dias.
Tremendas capturas de um cenário belíssimo.
 PARABÉNS!!!

Por cá não tenho nada de especial a acrescentar aos relatos que foram colocando.
Não tendo o tempo de feição, não consegui acompanhar como gosto as incidências meteorológicas desta semana.
Lá fomos tendo chuva, dias cinzentos que aos poucos permitiram ver algum sol.
Hoje ainda tivemos um aguaceiro (audível) pela madrugada, moderado mas muito curto, sem acumulação.
Agora ao início da tarde o sol foi aparecendo, com a capa de nuvens lentamente a diminuir mas ainda assim mantêm-se parcial a muito nublado (6\8 neste preciso momento).
No litoral o sol já será companhia certa mas aqui tarda em chegar.

O *acumulado do mês* segue nos* 232,6 mm* e o *ano hidrológico* nos *2112,7 mm*.

Tenham um excelente fim de semana prolongado e que o sol aqueça o ambiente - precisamos sem falta de uns dias solarengos...já começo a ganhar "mofo".


----------



## Stinger (23 Abr 2016 às 20:08)




----------



## Aristocrata (24 Abr 2016 às 10:15)

Bom dia.

Mas que dia em perspectiva...
Sol "fino" agora pela manhã, num céu limpo - apenas visualizei nuvens formadas em serras a grande distância (Montemuro?).
Pela previsão teremos nebulosidade de evolução diurna, principalmente ao início da tarde. Se assim for será uma situação bem típica de final de Abril\início de maio. Conto que a noite volte a ter o céu limpo e assim deverá voltar a acontecer amanhã e 3ª feira.

*Tmín: 5,2ºC (07.02h)

Tatual: 15,6ºC
Hr: 69%*​


----------



## AJCS (24 Abr 2016 às 16:21)

Tal e qual conforme a tua previsão.

Temp. 21,6ºC

Pressão 1016 mb


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Abr 2016 às 16:51)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui amanhecer com nevoeiro do Douro, mínima desceu aos *7,8ºC.  *Algumas fotos captadas ao início da manhã:











Aristocrata disse:


> num céu limpo - apenas visualizei nuvens formadas em serras a grande distância (Montemuro?).



Sim, a Serra de Montemuro apresentava uma cobertura nublosa, mais para sul, a Freita estava com a vista completamente desimpedida.





Neste momento céu limpo,  registo *18,1ºC* com *58%* de Humidade, o vento sopra de Noroeste fraco a moderado.


----------



## qwerl (24 Abr 2016 às 22:51)

Boas

Dia de sol quente, com algumas (poucas) nuvens dispersas, à semelhança de dias anteriores.
*21,0ºC* de máxima em Ovar e *9,2 *de mínima (o meu sensor estragou-se, tenho de arranjar outro), amplitudes térmicas a acentuarem-se, como seria de esperar nesta altura do ano.
Neste momento *14,3ºC*, a noite está fresca mas agradável.

A estação de Ovar leva *188,7mm* acumulados desde 1 de Abril, que provavelmente ficarão por aqui, já que não há chuva à vista nos modelos para aqui, e *776,5mm* desde 1 de Janeiro (morando eu a 1km do mar, e quase ao nível do mar, é um valor muito jeitoso. Os rios correm com caudal de Inverno ainda, há riachos por onde não havia há alguns anos, o que mostra que a terra ainda está muito saturada, e muitos terrenos com água acumulada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Abr 2016 às 10:38)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo, muito sol e temperaturas agradáveis. Mínima foi de *11,2ºC* . Agora vou com *16,5ºC* e vento de ENE por vezes moderado. 

Boa visibilidade para o mar, o fluxo de leste afastou as neblinas.


----------



## qwerl (25 Abr 2016 às 21:05)

Boas

Dia idêntico ao de ontem, um pouco mais quente. Vento fraco o dia inteiro
Mínima de *9,6ºC* em Ovar e Máxima de *22,6ºC*
Neste momento a noite segue agradável com *15,8ºC*


----------



## cookie (26 Abr 2016 às 10:01)

belo dia de verão ontem pela zona do Porto. se fosse mesmo verão a nortada teria sido ruinosa.
por VC hoje o dia amanheceu algo cinzento mas já contamos com céu azul por estes lados.


----------



## cookie (27 Abr 2016 às 10:18)

Dia cinzento por VC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Abr 2016 às 11:49)

Bom dia. O radar para o norte promete...


----------



## smpereira (27 Abr 2016 às 12:24)

Boas,

Por aqui o céu encontra- se muito nublado, esteve assim durante a manhã toda.
Não chove nem choveu ainda, ao contrario do que o radar possa parecer.
Nota-se bem o arrefecimento do tempo em relação aos últimos dias, dia bem mais fresco hoje


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Abr 2016 às 10:07)

Bom dia.

O dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado, quase limpo, com bastante sol...Ao contrário do previsto. *Ops!* 
O vento sopra fraco de NE\NNE.
Suspeito que as máximas poderão ser mais altas que o previsto.
A não vir chuva, que venha um dia agradável e solarengo...
Imagem de satélite combinado (visível\infravermelho):





*Tmín: 6,5ºC

Tatual: 14,8ºC
Hr: 70%*​


----------



## guimeixen (28 Abr 2016 às 11:21)

Incêndio bastante grande a norte e com uma grande pyrocumulus.

Duas fotos tirados à pouco:




Forest Fire by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Forest Fire by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## nunessimoes (28 Abr 2016 às 13:10)

guimeixen disse:


> Incêndio bastante grande a norte e com uma grande pyrocumulus.
> 
> Duas fotos tirados à pouco:
> 
> ...


Fica mesmo onde?

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (28 Abr 2016 às 15:42)

guimeixen disse:


> Incêndio bastante grande a norte e com uma grande pyrocumulus.
> 
> Duas fotos tirados à pouco:
> 
> ...


No site da proteção civil não aparece nada


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Abr 2016 às 17:50)

Boa tarde.

Incêndios nesta altura, no litoral norte, só aqueles que são originados em queimadas e que originam muito fumo porque  o coberto vegetal está extremamente húmido.
Para já não será nada de preocupante, embora visualmente aparentem ser grandes...

Depois de no final da manhã\início da tarde as nuvens terem aparecido em maior número, o final da tarde apresenta-se com céu pouco nublado.
O vento fraco a moderado de ONO a NNE não permite uma temperatura mais alta, mas ainda assim é agradável a sensação térmica.

*Tmáx: 19,8ºC

Tatual: 18,9ºC
Hr: 44%*​


----------



## jonas (28 Abr 2016 às 19:14)

Que fumarada!
E cheiro a queimado!
De onde vem?
Bem, ceu limpo com 20.5 graus
A maxima foi de 24 graus


----------



## lbpt (29 Abr 2016 às 14:26)

Nuvens neste momento em desenvolvimento vertical a Este de Valadares. Alguem que nao esteja no comboio pode fotografar. Excelentes nuvens


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Abr 2016 às 15:03)

Boa tarde.

Por cá temos céu parcialmente nublado, mais a N\NE\E e menos a O.
O sol vai brilhando por entre algumas nuvens, e a temperatura é agradável, bem primaveril - a Tshirt é bem vinda.
O vento sopra fraco, ocasionalmente moderado, de N (em média).

*Tmín: 5,7ºC

Tatual: 21,7ºC
Hr: 45%
*​Hora de tratar da relva como deve ser...


----------



## AJCS (29 Abr 2016 às 16:11)

Para o interior o céu apresenta algumas nuvens.






Temp. atual: 22,6ºC

Pressão 1013 mb


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Abr 2016 às 17:33)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui céu limpo mas com umas belas células para SSE, julgo serem aquelas na zona de Ourém 






Sigo com *17,6ºC* e vento de WNW a *16km/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Abr 2016 às 11:19)

Boas

Manhã fresca com mínima de *8,8ºC*

Agora céu completamente limpo, mar azul um pouco picado uns metros para lá da costa. Sigo com *14,3ºC* e vento fraco de Norte.



lbpt disse:


> Nuvens neste momento em desenvolvimento vertical a Este de Valadares.



Fica aqui um registo ( 14:21h para Nordeste)


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Abr 2016 às 23:01)

Boas,

Máxima foi de* 17,9ºC* 

Vento rodou de Norte para Nordeste, a humidade tem vindo a descer bastante nas últimas duas horas.

Sigo com *14,7ºC* e *39% HR*


----------



## cookie (6 Mai 2016 às 17:30)

verdadeiro dia de outono com chuvas persistente e uma neblina deprimente... agora deixou de chover mas o vento intensificou-se, mas ainda assim nada de especial. este tempo depois do cheirinho a verão torna-se bem depressivo


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2016 às 17:34)

cookie disse:


> verdadeiro dia de outono com chuvas persistente e uma neblina deprimente... agora deixou de chover mas o vento intensificou-se, mas ainda assim nada de especial. este tempo depois do cheirinho a verão torna-se bem depressivo


Estamos em Maio.


----------



## smpereira (6 Mai 2016 às 17:35)

cookie disse:


> verdadeiro dia de outono com chuvas persistente e uma neblina deprimente... agora deixou de chover mas o vento intensificou-se, mas ainda assim nada de especial. este tempo depois do cheirinho a verão torna-se bem depressivo



Publicas te no tópico de Abril 
Embora pelo tempo mais pareça Abril ( abril águas mil) já estamos em Maio


----------

